# how tall are you-what DL do you shoot?



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

how tall are you-what DL do you shoot? the reason i ask is that there are so many 30+ inches bows out...

are there so many archers obsessed with speed that they shoot too long DL. just to gain FPS?


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

5'-9" or 5'-10" and shoot 28" draw.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

6'2"-6'3" and the draw is 29.5"


----------



## Devin_BowTech (Apr 19, 2006)

im 5' 11'' i shoot 28 inch


----------



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

I´m 6´ 1" and shoot 28,5-29"


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

"are there so many archers obsessed with speed that they shoot too long DL. just to gain FPS?"............YES!

I see it every time I go to the range. Guys who could loop the string around their ear, head high and leaned way back (like reading through bifocals) and left shoulder shaking like mad while holding on target. 

I am 5'10" and I used to shoot 29", but for a long time I've been tweeking my draw to 28.5" and I shoot way better.


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

5'8" and shoot 26.5


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm 6' ans shoot a 28" draw. You're right there are a lot of people that shoot too long a draw for whatever reason.


----------



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

XP35 said:


> "are there so many archers obsessed with speed that they shoot too long DL. just to gain FPS?"............YES!
> 
> I see it every time I go to the range. Guys who could loop the string around their ear, head high and leaned way back (like reading through bifocals) and left shoulder shaking like mad while holding on target.
> 
> I am 5'10" and I used to shoot 29", but for a long time I've been tweeking my draw to 28.5" and I shoot way better.


But they are FAAAAAAST, but they miss FAAAST too, dont see this speedaddiction over here actually


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

6ft. 28.5


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

5'11" - 29"

As evidenced by many people here, a lot of people also shoot short.
Are people so obsessed that they have to short string fellow archers just to rob them of some speed? Judging from the "how's my form threads", YES.


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

I'm 6'2" with a 30" draw


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

A little over 6'

28.4" draw (measured on my bow per the ATA standard)


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

5'11" 27" Dl


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

5'8"

Hunt 28" 
3-D 28"
Spot 27"
Don't know why, but it works for me!


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Myk said:


> 5'11" - 29"
> 
> As evidenced by many people here, a lot of people also shoot short.
> Are people so obsessed that they have to short string fellow archers just to rob them of some speed? Judging from the "how's my form threads", YES.


I'd say it shows that we humans are a varied species and many have different proportions. I, myself, have rather wide shoulders and monkey arms or I'd only be 26" at my height. A friend, the same height, IS 26", but he's more narrow than I am!:wink:


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

I am about 6'2" and I shoot aroung 29 - 29.5 inch draw length.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> I'd say it shows that we humans are a varied species and many have different proportions.


I mean the form pictures. I've seen almost as many short as I have long.
But of course I've seen way more get told they were long when they weren't.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I am 5 10 and I shoot 28 inch with fingers and 27.75 with a release.

I did the 30 inch draw length thing for years and saw the results = good shooting for a while then target panic.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Dropped 1/2"*

6'2"
Draw 30" + 1/2" loop = 30 1/2"!

I used to shoot 31, and good. But the 30 1/2" does fell better for me. :darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

Bowtech Tribute!


----------



## bbuck (Aug 24, 2002)

I'm 6'5 and shoot 30.75-31"draw


----------



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

hmmm... most people that have responded to this tread seems within reasonable length/hight, can it be so that those who knows they are way off the scale wont respond....?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Myk, point made....:wink:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

6' 2.5" shoot a 29.5... currently... go back and forth between 29.5 and 30...

Goingt to try 29.75 verrry soon...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm 6'1" and I shoot a 29.5" regularly...longer ata bows require a 30" draw...just so I can get the same anchor with the nose and corner of the mouth. 

Most people say even at 30" that I still have too short of a draw but that's what's comfortable for me. I get most of my draw length from my very broad shoulders...my brother who's 6'3" has a 29" draw, but he's a scrawny little bean pole.


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

6'3" shooting 29" dl

Magnus


----------



## Fulldrw (Mar 15, 2006)

6'00" 29"draw


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

6' 29" Dl


----------



## thedarkarcher (Nov 20, 2002)

Height has little to do with your draw length. It has more to do with the width of your shoulders and lengths of your arms.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I am 6' 1" 

29" draw and 5/8" D-loop.


----------



## Airhead (Dec 19, 2005)

6'2"

29.25" DL

I have narrow shoulders.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm 6'4" and I shoot just over 31" dl


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

6' draw:28.5"


----------



## thedarkarcher (Nov 20, 2002)

In contrast...
I am 5'9ish and have a 29 1/2" true draw.


----------



## porkchopsandwic (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm 6'2" and I'm rock'n 29" DL.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

5-11,,,,,28"


----------



## Navy Chief (Feb 4, 2006)

6' 2 1/2"s....33 1/2" DL. I know, I know, that MUST be to long. Nope. My last two bows have been that DL. This last one I had setup by Crackers at his shop. He couldn't believe it. Some folks are just long.


----------



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

do you havea a pic. of you in full draw, i cant belive it either lol


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

5' 10" - 28"-28.5"


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

5'11" 29" draw


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

5'10" 29" draw


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

*Dl*

I am 5'11" and shoot a 28" w/loop which probably makes it around 28.5" It feels very comfortable to me and shoots quite well.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

5' 8" and a draw of 27" w/ a 1" D-Loop..........


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

6"2" and 31.5 D/L. My span from middle finger to middle finger is 78.25".


----------



## Twolf (Apr 4, 2006)

5' 6"... 27"dl


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

6'2". True DL is 30". With loop it's 29.5".


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

5'8" and change. 28" DL. Unusually long for my height, but have long arms and broad shoulders.


----------



## FowlHabit (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm 5'-9" with a 29" draw. I'm new to archery and this topic has me a little worried that my DL may be too long


----------



## aussiesamurai (May 1, 2006)

guess im the shortest here  5'7 dl 26'


----------



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

FowlHabit said:


> I'm 5'-9" with a 29" draw. I'm new to archery and this topic has me a little worried that my DL may be too long



post a pic of you in full draw


----------



## FowlHabit (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll try to get a pic of my full draw by this weekend and see what the general concensus is.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Barely 5'8" and more than 28". I fit into a 28.5"-29" but I like the extra room to pull through.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

5'11" tall
73" wingspan
29" drawlength


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

6'2"...29" draw


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

6-2,wide shoulders and monkey arms.30.5


----------



## jackdale1970 (Apr 29, 2006)

*height and draw length*

I am a short-mort, 5'7 and 1/2" (yeah, don't forget the half, dangitt!). Most bows my draw is 27.5 and add a loop, so 27.75-28". And, I usually only buy 60# max bows. I get very good speed out of my Alliegence. CT Hippo 23/520 weighing 310 gr. on the nose, at 60#, with smooth mods, a blazing 290-292 fps. However, I get better consistancy out of Carbon Express 3D select 200 at 338-342 gr....same setup, 280-282 fps and seem to get better flight.


----------



## toyo1 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Draw length*

5' 11" 28.5 draw


----------



## FowlHabit (Mar 16, 2006)

Middle finger tip to middle finger tip I'm at a hair over 70". Does a 29" draw sound way off?


----------



## rachunter (Jan 16, 2003)

6' 3" - 29" draw with a string loop and release

75" middle finger tip to middle finger tip


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Chest size is more relevant than height. I'm 6' with a 53" chest with a DL of 30.5".


----------



## rachunter (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey guys post your middle finger tip to middle finger tip length along with your draw length and if you are using a string loop or not.

It will just make a better comparison.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

5'11"
74" wingspan (finger tip to finger tip)
30" (w/ d-loop)-30.5" (w/o d loop) DL


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Silver Pine said:


> Chest size is more relevant than height. I'm 6' with a 53" chest with a DL of 30.5".


What cup size? JJ :wink:


----------



## NJDiverDan (Jan 26, 2005)

I am 6'4" and have a 56" chest.

I shoot a 33" DL with a bent bow arm.

-dan


----------



## GeoMike (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like I'm the little guy of the thread: 5'5". I'm at 27".
(Based on the cam markings, not actual measurement)


----------



## bruteforce1 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm 6'5" and have a 32" draw


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm 5'11" and I have a 27"-271/2" depending on the bow.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Nito said:


> hmmm... most people that have responded to this tread seems within reasonable length/hight, can it be so that those who knows they are way off the scale wont respond....?



I agree that most on here seem pretty close. Much more than the norm. Part of that reason is also due to the fact that people on these forums are not usually the average bowhunter. We do more than just get the bow out a couple times a year to walk it around the woods. I think there is a not-so-fine-line between this and wanting to be ones best. 

A lot of that is probably due to the same reason many shoot a couple inches too long. I don't think it's chasing speed in most cases, but just that they don't know any better. Nobody ever taught them and IMO this is the fault of many Pro-shops. I think educating people to these facts should be part of very shop's agenda.

Of course, there are always a few that are not receptive to any change because "That's how I've been shooting for years" or "A shorter draw makes me feel all crunched up".

For the record I'm 5'8" and shoot 27", give or take 1/8" depending on the bow.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

6' - 29.5"


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

I am 5'3 and have 25-26" draw (depending on the bow) I have monkey arms:tongue:


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

5'11'' - 29.6'', pulling with fingers. I guess with a release my DL would be around 29.1/4''.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

I am 5'3 and have 26" draw, I know, I know, I have monkey arms:tongue:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

6'2'' 30'' draw


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

5'10"/27.75 DL I think a more importaint question would be what is your measured wing span and your bow's draw length?


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

5'11" - 30" draw


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Nito said:


> how tall are you-what DL do you shoot? the reason i ask is that there are so many 30+ inches bows out...
> 
> are there so many archers obsessed with speed that they shoot too long DL. just to gain FPS?


YEAP, that's the answer.

I am 6'-4 and shoot a 28.5" draw. Now, I believe my wingspan is 74" which works out to 29 plus, but I have shorten my draw to improve target accuracy. I will get rid of the loop and go to a caliper for hunting and then usually use a 29.5" draw. You couldn't give me a draw specific bow. Well, you could give it to me, but I would promptly sell it for another!!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

We go through this question/poll every couple of months ...and really, does height indicate draw length? I think too many shops think it does...for years the local shop put me in 30-31" draw lengths...now I shoot 29"...because someone looked past my height and measured me, then eyeballed my form.


----------



## cubaseball2 (Sep 6, 2005)

5'10" -- 29"


----------



## agrmsu693 (Mar 25, 2006)

6'2'' and i shoot a 30.5'' draw. I got long arms though!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

6' 2 1/2" - 75.5" wing span - 29.5" draw length

I use a standard length super loop as well.


----------



## Spikers220 (Mar 8, 2006)

5'10" and 28.5" draw


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

6'0, 29" draw


----------



## Dave (Dec 14, 2002)

5'9" @ 29"


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

All I'm going to say is dang...Oh draw lenght...6' 3" 29" DL with loop.
use to shoot 31" DL untill someone took a close look. I like the shorter DL I like the feel of the bow at full draw alot better.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

6'4" 31" Dl


----------



## ks3darcher (Oct 18, 2003)

*all that*

5'8" and 27.5 DL


----------



## mu1147 (Feb 23, 2006)

5'6" with a 27.5" dl


----------



## 2LungKing (Aug 11, 2005)

*draw lengh*

Im 6'5" 33" draw and each of these these companies need to dedicate one model to longer draw archers hoyt is pretty good about it but the other companies are few and far between


----------



## Fly Low (Feb 3, 2004)

6'2" and 28.5" draw.


----------



## BradN (Sep 1, 2004)

6'2" and 30" draw

However, I think I am going to back it down to 29.5 pretty soon.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

6'4", 30-1/2" DL, 30" bow with a 1/2" loop.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

6'4" with 30" draw with loop.


----------



## zozoka (Apr 10, 2006)

6'0 with 29.5 DL - but i will try 28.5 , becouse i think it is to long for me.

Zo


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Draw-length is longer for finger-shooters....*

I am right at 6' tall and shoot 30.5".....BUT, I shoot fingers!......if I were using a release, probably more like 28.5"-29"......


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

6 ft tall dl =28.25 but it depends on what bow and what release I use

for another bow and a trigger release its closer to 29..


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm almost 6'3" and I shoot a 30.5" draw plus a 1/2" loop. So 31" I guess.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

5'-9" 

Dl = 26.5"


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

5'11" with a 29.5" draw plus loop. But I have Brooooooad shoulders!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

6ft - 28.5"DL. I should shoot a 29", but dropped a half inch to better my accuracy and it helps because I shoot a 80# bow.


----------



## ascmtn (Mar 29, 2006)

6' 2" and 29.5" draw

I also have big feet and big hands, and you ladies know what that means, don't you??? That's right... big shoes and big gloves! :wink:


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

5' 11"--29" draw

Automan


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

I am 6' 2" and shoot a 32 inch draw length with no problem at all. Oh and when I was young I could dunk a basketball also. Some people have long arms and broad shoulders, just look at the 'tale of the tape" the next time you watch a boxing match.  You always see a guy with a "reach advantage". He is the guy who is always popping the other guy in the chin with his jab, why you ask, BECAUSE HE CAN!!  It is the same in archery too. My buddy that I shoot with every week is about 5' 10" or 5" 11" and shoots a 32" draw also. He finished in the top 5 or ten the last 3 years in MBR in the Triple Crown.  Do you guys think he has too long of a draw length too???  I have another friend who is 6' 4" and shoots a 28.5 to 29 inch draw, he looks like he is shooting one of those kids bows.  But he has won 3 State Championships. I have only won 1 so my draw length must be too long I guess!!  That ought to spice up this thread... let me have it guys, take your shots!! :nixon:..:nixon: ...:nixon: ...:nixon: ...:nixon:


----------



## rt_con (Mar 1, 2006)

*5'8" - 28 Dl*

I'm 5'8" ... when I bought my first first bow from an archery shop (1978), they measured my draw length at 27.5". Over the years I insisted on a 29" DL on all my bows, since that's what buddies had, and I was the same size. I went to 3 shops for a new bow in March.. they measured me @ 27", 27.5" and 27.75" respectively. Bought the new bow @ 28".. and now am shooting much better !


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Dl*

5' 11" 29.5

Keith


----------



## BHTGdogs (Mar 31, 2005)

5'10" 30" draw


----------



## Erik (Sep 17, 2005)

I am 5' 11'', and my draw length is 29"

Erik


----------



## DBArcher (Aug 25, 2004)

I am 5 8 and have a 28 inch draw


----------



## Archerydealer (Apr 7, 2006)

6'8 323lbs draw length 34 1/2 im a birth defect:sad:


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

5'11" 30.5 draw (measured by Crackers)


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

5'11" and 29 depending on the bow sometimes 28.5 - 28 3/4


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

im 6'3" and my draw is 29.25 to 29.5.. 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

6'`1" @ 30".


----------



## 30XSniper (Mar 25, 2006)

6'3", 29" Draw.


----------



## mydoghouse (Aug 5, 2005)

5'9" 27 1/2 dl


----------



## B.C. in KS (Jul 20, 2004)

I am 5'9" i started with a 28" Hoyt then went to a 27.5" AR 34 and now i shoot a 27' Outback and feel alot more comfortable shooting.My wife is 4'11" and has a 21" draw!!


----------



## BowTechSlinger (Mar 25, 2006)

*Height and draw length*

I'm 6' tall and have a 29" draw length. That's my draw length based on measurements and has nothing to do with speed.


----------



## r.a.ott (May 22, 2005)

5'7" - 27" + d-loop


----------



## jolyfingers (Apr 26, 2006)

*draw length*

I'm 5'10" and I shoot a 28.5" dl


----------



## Ottawa Rogue (Dec 27, 2004)

6'4 with a 31" d/l


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

6'-1" tall.... 29" + 1/2" loop for me.

-ZA


----------



## Instinctor (Feb 10, 2006)

6'2", 28" draw with no loop.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*5' 9 1/2 tall and 30" DL*

This DL feels great to me on Mathews bows. I shoot 29" on all of my Martin bows.

You be the judge. Based on the pic, how does it look? Don't hold back because you won't hurt my feelings. I am open to constructive critique.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*one more*

pic


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Navy Chief said:


> 6' 2 1/2"s....33 1/2" DL. I know, I know, that MUST be to long. Nope. My last two bows have been that DL. This last one I had setup by Crackers at his shop. He couldn't believe it. Some folks are just long.


 Yup, I hear that! I am only 5' 10" and I need to shoot 30.5" draw to have a good feel and form.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks like good form from were I'm standin'. Is your bow arm mega locked or just straight. I guess if you're not getting string slap, then that parts ok too!


----------



## tatso7 (Mar 10, 2006)

*draw lenght*

I'm 5' 11" with 29" draw lenght. My pro shop told me my ideal lenght is 27.5". I tried it but I'm not comportable with it ( I keep punching ). So I experiment with several DL til i found out that i shoot better and more comportable with this DL.


----------



## X-Spot-Killer06 (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm 6' 4", 30" draw.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Mrwintr said:


> Looks like good form from were I'm standin'. Is your bow arm mega locked or just straight. I guess if you're not getting string slap, then that parts ok too!


It is a little hard to tell from the pic but my bow arm is slightly bent, but not much. Without the STS I was getting string slap about 50% of the time but it was very minor, not severe at all. It was more of a barely noticable grazing than a slap. I did decide tonight that I would benefit from a longer stabilizer and side weight to help balance the bow out. Other than that it feels great.
Thanks for the input Mrwintr.

Rx


----------



## chris o (Apr 25, 2006)

I am 5'6" and shoot 27 inch draw length and a good friend of mine is 6'1" and gas a 31 inch draw length


----------



## greysquirrel71 (Jan 24, 2005)

i`m 5 ' 5 " and shoot a 25.5" draw no i`m not a kid, just short::tongue:


----------



## FowlHabit (Mar 16, 2006)

What size do the pics need to be reduced to in ordewr to be viewed on this site?


----------



## Skippy Archer (Apr 12, 2006)

5'10 27.5 dl


----------



## Hoyt PowerTec (Jan 4, 2006)

6'0", 28.5" Dl


----------



## DeadNutsAA (Aug 5, 2003)

6'1" and a 29" draw, 29.5" counting the loop


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

6' 2" - 30" w/o loop or 29.5 w/loop 

I tried to shorten up to 29 when shooting back tension but just couldn't hold steady..


----------



## FowlHabit (Mar 16, 2006)

FowlHabit said:


> I'm 5'-9" with a 29" draw. I'm new to archery and this topic has me a little worried that my DL may be too long


Yes this is my first bow and I just got it so,don't laugh too hard at my form I'm working on one thing at a time!


----------



## FowlHabit (Mar 16, 2006)

BTW my finger tip to finger tip is about 70.5" if that helps at all. Any help and/or opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

6' - 29" + loop


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

5'9" 29" treestand i like 28.5"


----------



## jheater (Jan 26, 2005)

*My height*

I am 5'6" and draw

26" hunting
25.5" 3D and Spots.


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

6 foot 1....28 -28.5. I have yet to see someone shoot a drawlength that was an inch short, but boy have I seen people shoot em an inch too long!


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

XP35 said:


> "are there so many archers obsessed with speed that they shoot too long DL. just to gain FPS?"............YES!
> 
> I see it every time I go to the range. Guys who could loop the string around their ear, head high and leaned way back (like reading through bifocals) and left shoulder shaking like mad while holding on target.
> 
> I am 5'10" and I used to shoot 29", but for a long time I've been tweeking my draw to 28.5" and I shoot way better.


I have never in my life seen so many overdrawn archers in my life than at Bent Arrow.....some of those guys are at risk of losing their ear if they aren't careful when they let the string go......lol.

I am 6' even and now am drawing between 30.25-30.75 depending on which bow I have. I was previously shooting 29 5/8" but the two different NAA and NFAA coaches I have been seeing have both told me to let it out to correct some form issues I had developed. I know this sounds long for a guy my height, but keep in mind I have almost a 75" wingspan (74 3/4"). Yes....my knuckles almost touch the ground when I don't stand up straight. 

While there are a lot of overdrawn guys out there, I also believe that there are a lot of guys that are underdrawn as well. I was one of those guys because everyone I knew when I started shooting said at 6' I should not be longer than 29.5". It took me several years of developing bad habits with front shoulder position and bow arm to realize that this was not correct, I was constantly collapsing w/ the front shoulder and fatiguing in my deltiods when holding....i.e. not using bone to stablize my shot. I also had a difficult time getting the shot out of my rhomboid when using a hinge.....I was using back muscles but was using traps and lats instead of true rhomboids. I think a lot of guys are shooting too short because they don't want to be the stereotypical guy that is overdrawn.


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

Rick James said:


> I have never in my life seen so many overdrawn archers in my life than at Bent Arrow.....some of those guys are at risk of losing their ear if they aren't careful when they let the string go......lol.


 Now that is funny!! Good shot Rick.  Had me in tears for a minute. :chortle: But were you there when the walls were filled with State Championship plaques and IBO Qualifier and Worlds plaques all over the place?? So it cost a few ears here and there, take one for the team!! On a serious note though I do shoot a shorter draw length when I am hunting. Also I do not shoot there at all anymore.


----------



## PSEfireflite (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm 6' 2" and shoot a 29" draw, my last bow I shot at 28".


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Bingo!!*



Rick James said:


> I have never in my life seen so many overdrawn archers in my life than at Bent Arrow.....some of those guys are at risk of losing their ear if they aren't careful when they let the string go......lol.
> 
> I am 6' even and now am drawing between 30.25-30.75 depending on which bow I have. I was previously shooting 29 5/8" but the two different NAA and NFAA coaches I have been seeing have both told me to let it out to correct some form issues I had developed. I know this sounds long for a guy my height, but keep in mind I have almost a 75" wingspan (74 3/4"). Yes....my knuckles almost touch the ground when I don't stand up straight.
> 
> While there are a lot of overdrawn guys out there, I also believe that there are a lot of guys that are underdrawn as well. I was one of those guys because everyone I knew when I started shooting said at 6' I should not be longer than 29.5". It took me several years of developing bad habits with front shoulder position and bow arm to realize that this was not correct, I was constantly collapsing w/ the front shoulder and fatiguing in my deltiods when holding....i.e. not using bone to stablize my shot. I also had a difficult time getting the shot out of my rhomboid when using a hinge.....I was using back muscles but was using traps and lats instead of true rhomboids. I think a lot of guys are shooting too short because they don't want to be the stereotypical guy that is overdrawn.


Knowing your height only gets you in the ballpark for drawlength but as you can see, there are people with longer arms for their height. For me, 5' 9 1/2" and shooting 29" mathews bows felt like I was "scrunched up" at full draw. I had to tip me head in to see thru the peep and I had plenty of deltoid fatique. I switched to 30" DL and it feels perfect. 

There is no hard rule with regard to height and drawlength. 

Rx


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

6', 29.5 fingers, 29 release.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm 5'5" and shoot a bow that is 27" and one that is 27 1/2". I have shot from 26" to 28". I feel a lot depends on the release that I am using. Not all releases are the same length and rear arm position is radically different from one to another release. 

I agree that there are probably as many people that are now too short as there are too long.


----------



## metalarcher (Apr 8, 2006)

*draw*

There are several common methods to measure this that get you close. I like the outstretched arms one myself. 

Don’t stretch doing just bring them out parallel to your sides, Measure.

Measured distance in inches -15” = X

Take X/by 2

Ex: 71” – 15” = 56 & 56/2 = 28” For 95% of the people this is pretty accurate.

Benefits for the correct draw is a much steady aim, and better form. A majority of the archers out there, I am told, have too long a draw.


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

recurve shooter ^^ 5,9 - 27.5-28 not totally sure... don't have to do the math to know wath DL is my bow locked at :tongue:


----------



## Allen7791 (Jul 18, 2006)

5'9" and shoot 27.5


----------



## metalarcher (Apr 8, 2006)

6' & 28 to 28.5" When I was shooting 29" I kept slapping my forearm... 

It hurt... So I changed.. Haven't slapped it once since.


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

6'0" -- 30" draw length


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

When I bought my martin saber a couple weeks ago, the pro guy had me use my own release and find a comfortable anchor point... Then he started adjusting my draw length. I am just under 6'2" and I think he set me up at 29"DL.


----------



## NJhunthard3254 (Aug 29, 2006)

5'7" 27" draw


----------



## hoyt2k6 (Jul 21, 2006)

6'1" (without shoes on ) and I have a 30" drawlength. My wingspan is 75" though. It definitely came in handy during my sports days and is an added bonus with archery.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

6'6" tall with a 79 inch wingspan. I shoot a 31" draw + 1/2" string loop

Ron


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

5'1" short and 25"-26" draw


----------



## comet33 (Aug 14, 2005)

6' 9" with 81" wingspan and 31.5" DL (plus string loop).


----------



## Rackmastr (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm just under 6' and I shoot a 28" bow.....and sometimes I STILL feel its too long somehow. I have a big wingspan but I think I could shoot 27.5 if I wanted.....


----------



## Brew (Apr 11, 2003)

5 foot 6
and
26" DL


----------



## N2RCHRY (Feb 12, 2005)

rt_con said:


> I'm 5'8" ... when I bought my first first bow from an archery shop (1978), they measured my draw length at 27.5". Over the years I insisted on a 29" DL on all my bows, since that's what buddies had, and I was the same size. I went to 3 shops for a new bow in March.. they measured me @ 27", 27.5" and 27.75" respectively. Bought the new bow @ 28".. and now am shooting much better !


If THREE shops have measured you at under 28" draw(27, 27-1/2 & 27.75) WHY pray tell would you still shoot a 28" DL bow? Unless your short stringin' the thing which isn't really the way to go either?


----------



## zamochit (Apr 3, 2006)

5 foot 10 and the DL is 29"


----------



## lwilt (Apr 6, 2006)

Nito said:


> hmmm... most people that have responded to this tread seems within reasonable length/hight, can it be so that those who knows they are way off the scale wont respond....?


 Thats because draw length depends on how wide your shoulders are and not how tall you are. I'm 5 8 and 27.5 draw. Another guy, a bear, is only 5 6 and a 30 draw. What do you think? I was tested for draw length buy putting an arrow on my sternum and reaching my hands out staight and far as I could and closing them over the arrow. Which was marked in inches.


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

6'3" - Draw 28.5"


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

5'8" and a 28" draw. My arms arnt unusually long but I have broad shoulders.


----------



## menaztricks (Apr 2, 2006)

5'10" and 28" draw


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

6'1- 28.5
I do have a buddy that is 5'10 that is a legit 31. He is a friggin nuckle dragger!
Total exception to the rule! His wingspan is significantly longer than mine!


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

6'-2", 29" Hoyt draw length


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

5'4"- 28" draw


----------



## qkdraw (Sep 25, 2003)

5'8 27" next bow 26"


----------



## SPECIALIZED (Aug 28, 2005)

*What DL*



thedarkarcher said:


> Height has little to do with your draw length. It has more to do with the width of your shoulders and lengths of your arms.


I agree my height is 5'9" but have a a 73 inch span.
shoot 29 inch draw.


----------



## GTH (Aug 13, 2005)

5'7" 26" + D-loop fits me very well.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*me..*

Im 6 foot and have a 29 1/4 DL, a 29 with a D Loop!?!?


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

6' 1"

74.25" wing span
My bow is a 29" draw with a 1/2" D-loop putting me at 29.5"


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I'm 5'6" and draw length is 25.5"


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*dl*

6'3" - 29.5 dl


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am 6' 1" tall, shoot a 28.5 " draw length bow.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

6' 1.5" and I shoot a 29" with a loop so about 29.5"


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*5'10" and 28" dl*

J


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

5'10" 29"dl


----------



## Nosdog2 (Sep 28, 2003)

6" 1" and shoot 30" comfortably.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

six foot three. shoot 30dl. with a D loop have a 31 in dl.


----------



## bowhuntingkid14 (Mar 21, 2005)

5,4 26.5


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

6'4''.....30'' draw


----------



## dlxhunter (Aug 1, 2006)

6' with 29" draw


----------



## Elwood (May 2, 2004)

5' 10" with a 30" DL


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

6'2 or more 30.5... could go longer maybe shooting 263 at 55 pounds or so


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Height would be a starting point for draw length, but you have to look at how LONG a persons arm are. For instance I am 5'9" and I shoot a 28 1/2" bow with a slightly bent front arm. People would not think my draw length is that long till they see me shoot it.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

six foot,30'' draw feels a little short . don't know if it's relevant [sp?] but i have 35'' sleeve length .


----------



## CY67 (Dec 19, 2004)

Six foot even / 28.5" draw length


----------



## oneway (Aug 14, 2006)

6' 1.5" and shoot 27" DL


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

6' 1" and 30.25" true draw.


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

i claim 5'9'' tall and i shoot 29" draw length. 

i have too. it the length i started out using when i was 15 and my form is molded to it. i have tried my true draw lenth(28") and i can't hit the side of a barn with it.

i have also shot many bows at 30" and shot them just as well as their 6' plus owners.


----------



## Bull Hunter (Jul 3, 2005)

I am 6'6" and have 31 1/2 draw.


----------



## Darracq (Aug 12, 2006)

6foot 29in draw, maybe just a hair over.


----------



## falcon-1964 (May 13, 2006)

6'2"  29in draw.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Draw*

I am 5' 10 1/2" shoot a 29" draw length. I agree with someones post a couple back it has to do with your arm length and shoulder width. I have long arms, I've tried 28 and 28.5 but seems to short. I tried 30" years ago just to gain speed and it was way to long I know 29" is what fits me best


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

Im 6'4 and shoot 29.5


----------



## mmaslanik (Sep 6, 2003)

5'-10" 
28.5" draw


----------



## semobow (Feb 27, 2006)

6'3" 30" draw


----------



## toadyy (Jun 17, 2006)

6'4" 29" DL with a D-loop and release


----------



## DetLieut (Mar 4, 2006)

I am 6'7" with a 52" chest, wingspan of 83". I shoot a 32" DL with a loop. I know it's short for me but I have to make it work. There are not a lot of choices for archers with DL's over 31". Most of the manufacturers do not make their flagship models with a long draw. My last 3 bows have been 
Protec with Spiral cams at 32" DL
Ovation with32" DL
Switchback LD with 32" DL

Someday the bow manufactuers will make the flagship models in :wink: "Normal People's Draw Lengths " !

DetLieut


----------



## Canusayhoyt (Apr 26, 2005)

6'1" 29" draw

72.5" wingspan


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

5' 7 1/2'' 28 1/4 DL Wide shoulders & long arms 71 1/2'' Tip to tip of fingers Yes I can touch my knees with out bending over.

Ray RAy


----------



## tinman1 (Jan 29, 2006)

*6'1" and 30.5" Draw*

ttt


----------



## 1Tenacity (Aug 22, 2006)

*long draw*

6'4" 31.5" draw


----------



## mjc707 (Feb 26, 2005)

6'6" tall 32.5 " draw


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Im 5ft 6in and shoot a 27 1/2 inch draw with a D-loop!
Remember.....dynomite comes in small packages!:wink:lol


----------



## hillemonster (Mar 19, 2005)

5'11'' 281/2''


----------



## ILbuck (Oct 19, 2004)

6' 5" and a 31" draw + loop.


----------



## tree stand (Feb 6, 2005)

6-9 tall 33in draw


----------



## Bowhunter53 (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm 6'even and shoot 29"-used to shoot 30"-I have 34"armsand my bow arms bent pretty good but works better. Especially on thosebows with a cam that wants to Snatch You Down! The Ross 334 sure doesn't.:zip:


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 9, 2006)

6'5" 32" and a loop


----------



## TomC1426 (May 31, 2005)

6'6" 32" + 1/2" loop


----------



## FLGobstopper (Dec 28, 2004)

5'8" tall with 28" draw


----------



## fireman jb (Jun 16, 2006)

5'9" 28"draw


----------



## slamminmini (Aug 28, 2006)

i'm 5'11" and shoot a 28.5" draw, i have a friend who had a reflex buckskin who shoots a 30" draw when he needs to have a 28", he thinks that his bow is the best b/c it shoots fast, i always say WOW how gives a f**ck lol


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

6 foot and 29inch draw


----------



## DrawStrings (Aug 8, 2006)

5,9 27in


----------



## clean shot (Mar 18, 2006)

5'-9" used to shoot 28 shoot 27.5 this year and I am more comfortable with it.


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

6'1",,,and 29"dl


----------



## Haldir (Oct 20, 2005)

I´m 6 5 with a wingspan of 81". I Draw 30.5 " with a slightly bent arm.


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

6'3 at 29.5 inches.


----------



## swackhamer (May 24, 2005)

6'0" 29" draw with a release


----------



## Moose mustard (Aug 24, 2006)

6 ft 3 7/16 inches. 31" draw with a wrist style release. 31.5" with most hand held thumb triggers. i got no problem getting speed out of a long limb protec without spirals.:wink:


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm 6'5" and shoot 32" draws plus sting loops on both bows. 

I could easily shoot a longer draw, but find that by limiting it to 32" it works best in hunting situations with bulky cold weather gear and adverse angles, etc.

It's a real pain in the arse 'cause of the need to shoot long arrows.....tough to get the right spine.


----------



## james cobb (Jun 25, 2006)

6ft with a 29 1/2 dl.


----------



## Jason280 (Aug 20, 2003)

5'10", with a 27" draw length.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Draw length*

5'11' 29"


----------



## JPblkSS (Jul 28, 2005)

5'10-5'11 and i shoot a 27.5 draw with a Dloop so almost a 28..i used to shoot a 28 and even a 28.5 draw and i shortened it way up and i hold much steadier now.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

5'8" and shoot 28 1/4" DL


----------



## DDan (Apr 6, 2006)

6' 2" Dl 29"


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

6.2'@30" draw D loop w/Silverhorn


----------



## Bigbuckslayer (Jul 2, 2004)

6"2 @ 30"draw with loop


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Woah...*

Wow...I scanned through the the five pages, and don't think I noticed a 25 incher!?

Guess I get the "short draw" prize (there was one wasn't there?)

I'm 5' 8" with a 25" draw. Just another reason I went with a Martin SlayR. It can be adjusted to a 25" draw, and with the Nitrous Cams, I still coronograph at 260 fps. After having bow hunted for 15 plus years...I find accuracy is more important than speed!:wink:


----------



## avid archer (Jul 6, 2004)

6'6", 31.5"raw


----------



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm 6' 2" and I have a 30.5 inch DL.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

5'10" - 72" reach and shoot a 28.75-29" draw..........


----------



## lawman882 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm 6'5" and I shoot a 31.5" DL (31.0 DL + 0.5" loop)


----------



## LongX (Sep 13, 2006)

*Dl*

I am new to the sport, but I am 6 ft 5 and shoot a 30 inch draw


----------



## LEADWORKS (Apr 6, 2006)

guess it's gonna depend on whether you shoot with a bent arm or a straight arm. I find a bent arm more comfortable and no string slap, but a straight arm allows me to be a lot more accurate consistently.

6 ft 2 inch
30 inch bent
30.5 straight


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Eric*

I am 5'8 1/2 and have a 29 inch draw. I have a 45 inch chest and wide back.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

5"8" draw length 28". It all depends on arm length and shoulder width. I have a buddy who is not an archer. He is about 6' 1" with freaky long arms. His arms reach just below his knees when standing upright.


----------



## crisi13 (Aug 17, 2006)

5'4'' with a 24.5"DL


----------



## AFletch (May 13, 2003)

*Draw length*

I'm 6'-1" and shoot 28" plus 1/2"fot the loop.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

5' 10" and shoot a 28" draw length


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

6'1" 30"dl


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

BowhntrOma said:


> 6'1" 30"dl


DITTO!


----------



## huntsman1024 (Aug 20, 2006)

Six feet three inches and a 32 inch draw. Sucked trying to find a bow that fit. Long arms and wide chest isn't conducive to an easy bow fit.


----------



## Brandon82 (Sep 5, 2006)

5'9 26 1/2


----------



## Peewee31 (Sep 20, 2006)

5'4" and shoot 26.5" draw length


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

i`m 5' 9'' and have a 28'' draw. i started out at 30'' some years ago and have settled 27.5'' to 28'' depending on the bow.


----------



## mountainman_wv (Jan 26, 2006)

hi, i'm 5' 10" and use to shoot 30" draw. But when I got my last bow a couple of years ago the proshop said I should be shooting 29" so that is what I now shoot.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

6' 2" tall

Shooting 29.6" DL or so.
Straight arm.
Target shooter.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

6 foot with 74'' wing span, shoot 30''


----------



## lakesararat (Dec 13, 2005)

*Dl*

6'0" and 28.5" DL.


----------



## outback24-7 (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm 5'10 and I shoot a 30 inch draw length. Might go down to 29 but I will wait until next year


----------



## okiefirefighter (Apr 12, 2004)

*Dl*

6'
29"


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

Okay, I am an odd one, too. 5' 11-1/2" and 26" draw with a loop. I shoot with a slight bend in the arm. I have shot at 27' because I had doubts and thought that I must just have my form out of whack, but 26" is correct.


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm 6'5" and my draw is 32.5 inches


----------



## renegade99 (Sep 17, 2006)

Nito said:


> how tall are you-what DL do you shoot? the reason i ask is that there are so many 30+ inches bows out...
> 
> are there so many archers obsessed with speed that they shoot too long DL. just to gain FPS?


Hi guys I am fairly new to the forum, so this is my first post. I am 6-2 and draw between 33 and 34 inches with my recurve and 32 on and old Browning Excellerator, have gone to 31.5 on a 
switchback LD, all anchoring at the corner of my mouth and now shooting a release. Oh ya I've got a 54" chest and long arms, you know the preverbial 6 axe handles wide wide thing goin. But I agree I see a lot of smaller guys with narrow shoulders and or short arms trying to shoot 30 or 31" draw just to gain a few FPS arrow speed.


----------



## Lane (Jul 12, 2003)

Mykey said:


> I'm 6'2" with a 30" draw


Me too...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

I completly agree. I am 6'1" and shoot 31''. I think one thing people don't realize is that the width of your shoulders has as much to do with draw length as height.


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

6.0' tall
30.0" draw
75.0" wing span


----------



## peace (May 25, 2006)

*I am*

6' 3-3/4" Tall with a 30.75" Draw length but bow set to 30" with 1/2" loop.


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm 6'3" with a 78" wingspan. Right now my bows are set at 30" with d loops. This is a shorter draw than I have shot in the past, I shoot no better or no worse. I think I might try a longer axle bow with a longer draw length next. I feel cramped at 30". For what its worth I am an avid weight lifter with wide shoulders and fairly long arms. I concsiously went down to 30" to make sure that I was not one of the speed happy freaks that you always read about, but I think I'm going to go back to around 31"or 31.5". Any suggestions? What is the best way (most accurate) to measure my draw length? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

6'2" with a 29" draw


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

6' 2 1/2" (74.5")

My wing span is 75.5"

But.... with a basic length string loop (& Fletcher Shorty), I only shoot at 29" on my Hoyt UltraTec with Cam & Half.

A couple of years ago I went down a 1/2" on purpose. Simply gives me better movement while hunting and still maintaining form. Needless to say, especially shooting downward or sitting.

I anchor my index knuckle under my ear and tight against my jaw bone. 

I do all of this for 3-d as well.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

im 5' 8" and just changed my bows to 26.5" i began shooting 28" when i was a novice, and the "pro shop" sold me that bow, supposedly it was perfect for me. i was 14 then.

later i noticed it was too long for me, so i picked up a 27.5" to see what it feels. it was better, but still too long. i am now 20 year old, and im shooting 26.5". i shoot with a bent elbow. 

good luck!!


----------



## msabo (Sep 5, 2006)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I'm 6'1" and I shoot a 29.5" regularly...longer ata bows require a 30" draw...just so I can get the same anchor with the nose and corner of the mouth.
> 
> Most people say even at 30" that I still have too short of a draw but that's what's comfortable for me. I get most of my draw length from my very broad shoulders...my brother who's 6'3" has a 29" draw, but he's a scrawny little bean pole.


I'm one of those scrawny little beam pole guys with Long ape like arms. I 6'3" and I shoot 30.5" to 31" very comfortably. I had my bow set up by a very repectable shop and they had me at 31". Just like someone esle said on their post that people come in all different shape and sizes!


----------



## minibrutearcher (Oct 22, 2005)

*5'7*

Shoot 27.5 draw length without rope loop
with loop 27 inch

Good comparisons!


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

5'10
28-28.5 depending on manufacturer


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

5-10

Wingspan-75.5

29 inch draw length

I shot a 30 inch draw for several years, (according to the wingspan formula, I should be shooting around 30.25) shot very well, but after an "expert" told me I shouldn't be shooting any longer than 28 at my height, I tried a 28, after trying to tear the bow in two for a couple months, I settled on 29, it still feels a little short, but I shoot very well with it.

I know, 75.5 doesn't seem right for my height, but we've measured it several times, it doesn't change. Long arms, wide shoulders, small brain.


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

I am finding out that there is no specific draw length for a person, it depends on the bow. I am 5'8 and rather wide at the shoulders, my old bow is a Bowtech Extreme SD 28" draw. The bow fit me well until I decided to go to a string loop then it was just to long for comfort. When I decided to buy a new bow this year I had every intention of getting one with a 27-27 1/2" draw to fit me with a loop, however I went with the Hoyt Vectrix and 28" draw with a string loop fits like a glove, go figure!


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

im about 5'4 5'5 26 in dl bow with a 3/4 in d-loop so 26 3/4 bowhunter


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

6' and 29.5 draw , tried it shorter , doesn't work


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

6 foot 2 and 1/2, short arms and not a wide body draw 28 to 28 1/2


----------



## Short Draw (Dec 6, 2003)

5'5"- 62" wingspan, have been shooting at 24.5" draw bow, but am tinkering with 25- 25.25 currently.


----------



## dapper (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm 6' and have a 30" draw.

Yes height isn't the only factor in determining draw length. I have a son who is 6'6.5" and his wing span is less than an inch longer than mine.

Dan


----------



## Venom67 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm 1.93cm and i have a 31" DL, but i fit better a 31,5" DL (Only targer Shooting)


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

5'9" and I shoot a 27.5" DL.....


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

Im 5'10 and new to compounds. So I got one that had a 30 inch draw, and in all honesty, I am having to learn to get used to it as when I pull it back it goes to let off- point before I am through drawing (I am used to recurves and longbows). 
I am guessing I should have gotten a 31 or 32 inch draw. I am wide and have very long arms.
But then again, I shoot fingers. Somebody told me that most modern tackle archers shoot a release and need a shorter draw. :zip:


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

6'1" - 6'2" and shoot a 29.5" Draw


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

5'9" and I shoot a 27.5" DL.....


----------



## JJH (Mar 1, 2003)

5-8" tall 25 1/4'' draw.


----------



## kieran (Dec 26, 2006)

6'7". 82" wingspan.

i really need to be shooting 33", but right now i'm on 31" .. that is, until my new bowtech commander with its 32" draw arrives.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

6'1 29" Dl


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

i'm 6 ft w/ a 28.5" DL


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)

5/10.5" @ 27.5". Also my shirt sleeve length is a 34/35"


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Don't laugh!*

5 foot 8 inches, 26 inch draw length, 42 pound bow, 228 FPS.

I 've shooting that combination since 1989 and I still love 3Ds and Field.:wink:


----------



## Jeremіah (Oct 13, 2006)

Navy Chief said:


> 6' 2 1/2"s....33 1/2" DL. I know, I know, that MUST be to long. Nope. My last two bows have been that DL. This last one I had setup by Crackers at his shop. He couldn't believe it. Some folks are just long.


I don't have a problem with it. Bottom line: Wingspan simply doesn't always corelate to height. One only needs to look up some pro boxer profiles (they list height and reach) to see this.

Personally, I fall into the "normal" category. 6'2" - 30" DL


----------



## tpriest (Sep 14, 2005)

6' tall, 27.5" DL plus a D loop.


----------



## bigbull94 (Jan 11, 2006)

6' 29" dl


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

5'11" 30" draw w/fingers


----------



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

6' 1"
29'' Dl


----------



## porkchopsandwic (Feb 17, 2006)

6'1.5" w/ 29.5 DL...


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

where heck dose this come from & just who is to tell you your draw is to long.why cant people just shoot what the he77 they want.if you want to be jamed / stretched why not.the last guy who told me my draw was long i beat him by 30pts. but,but,but i say shoot your own game & let others do the same.....


----------



## Drivin Nails (Dec 21, 2006)

5'8 - 27'dl


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

6'1" and shot 28.5" DL


----------



## lefteye (Oct 24, 2005)

5'6" (quit laughing) 26" with release; 28"-29" with fingers (tab)


----------



## N.H. Bowstalker (Dec 27, 2005)

1.676 meters tall and have a .673 meter DL on most bows. I have 4 bows and I have about a 1/2 inch DL difference among them using the same release.


----------



## ultraelite37 (Nov 14, 2006)

5'11 and i shoot a 28" draw.


----------



## huntnman (Nov 23, 2006)

5'7'' 28" draw


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

6' - 28 1/2"


----------



## LXshooter177 (Dec 1, 2004)

5'6 27" draw length but im about to get some 26.5 modules to see if this helps any but im saying im about 26.75.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

6'5" 30" Draw


----------



## 11c1p (Feb 14, 2005)

5'9"...dl. 27"


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I am 8 feet tall and shoot with a 28" draw.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

5`11 27.5in. draw + loop.


----------



## Longdraw2 (Apr 29, 2006)

6' 4" and shoot 29.5. when I started they told me I was 31". it took me a year and a half to discover that with poor form, your draw is way too long to shoot good. now I shoot 300 and nfaa rounds.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

5'11" 27"

Ben


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*height & draw length*

I stand right at 5' 11" and have a 72" wing span. By the formula I'm supposed to have a 28.5" draw length, but I've shot with 29" draw for years. Using a index trigger release my bows are set to 29". With my Tru Ball Extreme release and a loop my bow is set to 28.5" and sometimes feel it is too short. Personally, I think bow companies should go back to the drawing board for AMO and IBO stats. The average height for a American male (us, not others) is way short of having a 30" draw... 5' 9" or 5' 10".


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

5'11''
28'' d loop summer
27.5'' d loop hunting


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

A little over 6' tall...

28.5" DL bow


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

6' 1" 29" Draw


----------



## ShortHanded (May 14, 2006)

6'3" ... 31" w/ loop


----------



## Deanr (Jan 21, 2003)

*ttt*

5'8" 27" draw


----------



## prostreetcamaro (Dec 17, 2006)

5'11" and 27" draw.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

5' 8"-28" draw


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

6'1 29.75" draw


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

5'7 27, Shortest bow will go, I am really about 26.75


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

6'5" and shoot a 30" mathews and 31" for most other bows


----------



## bkieffer (Jan 1, 2007)

6ft 1in shoot 29in But changes with the weather Ha Ha!!


----------



## ikillsdeer (Nov 17, 2006)

whats height got to do with it?

im 5ft 11.5 and measure out to a 30 inch draw, but i shoot 29.5 so i band slightly. and thats with a loop. i have really broad shoulders and normal size arms, i was born in illinois at 6am in august and it was raining, does that fit into the equasion also? lol jk


----------



## WI Bowhunter 2 (Dec 26, 2006)

5' 10" 28"


----------



## Marius (Aug 9, 2006)

6'6 31.75 draw


----------



## HJMinard (Oct 18, 2006)

5'8"
73" wingspan
29" DL without loop, 28.5" DL with loop


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, Im 5'10 and my new compound has a 30 inch draw and it just feels too short to me, compared to my recurve....
I know I have longer arms than the normal person (I am built like a gorilla) but is this normal? Should I have gotten a 32 inch draw?


----------



## treehugger_xt (Dec 3, 2005)

5' 6" ......... 25.5" ... 255 FPShttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/new1226/guitarist.gif
:guitarist:


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

*dl*

if you take your arm span from finger tip to finger tip with out stretching...take that number and divide that by 2.5 you get your dl...you may need to round


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

5' 8" 27 1/4" draw


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

6' 1" 75 1/2" span (without strectching) 29.5" draw with a loop. The calculation method says I should be a little over 30". I can shoot 30" pretty comfortably.


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

6'1 28.5 inch draw.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, I know a guy who's 5'5" and he is shooting a 15 year old Golden Eagle at 98# and 30" with his fingers. He also informed me one day he would outshoot me at spots or 3D with whatever equipment I had. I have not seen him shoot it yet. Add those specs to the average here to kinda even things out.:tongue:


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm 72"tall (6' even) and have a 28' Dl, but I shoot 29"-30" arrows.


----------



## Caveman (Feb 22, 2003)

6' tall, 28.5" draw length.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

6' tall, 28.25"dl


----------



## JCinMN (Sep 27, 2005)

6'3 and shoot 30". I feel like I should shoot longer because I feel cramped. My front arm is bent quite a bit and I'm pretty shaky and I have to lean my head forward into the string. If I straighten my front arm more I no longer shake and can hold better but then I can't pull back to my anchor and the string won't touch my face.

One of these days I'm going to buy an old glory or some other bow that can go longer than 30inches just to play and see how it feels.

I know 32inches is too long, I've shot that before on a friends bow. I can hook my thumb behind my neck with a 32 inch draw


----------



## hoytnut76 (Jan 23, 2006)

5'10" and like a rock at 28.5":thumbs_up


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

5'11" 27.5"-28"


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

6'5" 30.5


----------



## hammercam (Oct 7, 2006)

6' 29" draw but i also use a free flight release which is one of the shortest.


----------



## kninetik (Dec 1, 2006)

6'1" at 30"

I will be switching to 29.5" with a shortened loop very soon. May back down further after messing around with that setup.


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

6'7" 32" Draw ......31 1/4 Measured ,,,Shoots the best for me


----------



## kiley7 (Jan 13, 2007)

6'3" 31.5" draw


----------



## DANFAM (Oct 23, 2004)

5'5 shooting 26.75 DL


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

5'9" 27.5" draw. Would give my left *** for a longer draw length. 30" would be nothing short of awesome. I'm jealous of you ape-armed fellers....:greenwithenvy:


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

6 ', 28.5" Dl


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

5'11 at 28.5''


----------



## redrider86401 (Jul 26, 2006)

i am 6'3 1/2" and i am a 34 1/2 " draw - this is no joke ! i shoot a 30 " draw 
it's a bit cramped but, i do just fine .

GOD BLESS

jim


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

Height = 5' 7 & 3/8"

Chest = 42 Long

Right Arm length from armpit to end of middle finger = 29 & 3/4" :boxing:

Left Arm length from armpit to end of middle finger = 29 & 5/8" :boxing:

Finger tip to finger tip = 68 & 3/4"

Draw Length = 27 & 1/2"

I may have long arms....but it sure came in handy during my boxing days back in the day!!!:thumbs_up :boxing:


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

*Monkey Arms!*

6'0' - 75.5" wingspan ... currently shooting 30" DL.


----------



## CrossbowCiller (Oct 25, 2006)

5'8" 28" draw


----------



## T-Bone80 (Dec 27, 2006)

6'1" 29" Dl


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

72" tall.....74" spread..........have always shot a 30" since the mid 80's..never tried 29.5" but I know for a fact 29" is way to short. Never been looked at by a pro....did go to a place here in Dayton this past summer to get checked but the guy that was running the bow shop was such an ass and was trying to ridicule me in front of his boys, I decided before I caused him to bleed by a punch in the ear I better just leave, so I now just send my stuff to La to get worked on.


----------



## dicksenn (Feb 26, 2006)

5'10" and 28" draw length


----------



## travis4710 (Dec 6, 2006)

6'5" and 31" bowtech


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

5'-8" with 27.5 DL


----------



## ny2ut2id79 (Dec 27, 2006)

6'1 29.5"


----------



## Reacher (Jul 30, 2004)

5'11" - 29"


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

Nito said:


> how tall are you-what DL do you shoot? the reason i ask is that there are so many 30+ inches bows out...
> 
> are there so many archers obsessed with speed that they shoot too long DL. just to gain FPS?



6'5" and shoot 32'' draw.


----------



## Carlos (Jan 19, 2005)

5'-10" 27 in draw , 44" chest
Shot 29 in draw for a while and my excuse was that I had long arms:tongue:


----------



## bugg00jr (Jan 2, 2007)

5'10, shoot 27inch draw:darkbeer:


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*I am 6'2"*

30" draw I am thinking about going to 32" for the added speed :wink: Just kidding


----------



## Chrisb9888 (Jan 17, 2007)

Im 5'8" and just got my dl measured for my first bow. I measured out to a 24" DL at 2 different places the one guy measured me 5 times cause he didn't think it was right. I guess i have t-rex arms.


----------



## maypo59 (Jan 10, 2007)

6' tall 
28 7/8" draw length.


----------



## PlumcreekArcher (Jan 15, 2007)

im 5'7'' and i have a 27.5 drawlength at 16 years old maybe after im fully grown ill be 28 but right now i am perfectly content and i tired 27' the other day it is just too short my arm is too bent and i get tired after about 20 shots so i changed it back and it is perfect


----------



## Smokin_Tribute (Jan 10, 2007)

6'8" 350lbs 30.5" draw


----------



## Skiatookbandman (Mar 20, 2006)

*6'1" shooting 29 1/4"*

...


----------



## mountianguy (Aug 22, 2005)

im glad someone knows about draw length..you can be tall but still have short arms..im 6-2..i tried 29 and 30 on my lx..my apex is 31..my apex is more comfortable..i go by what i can shoot good and how it feels..yes speed is good also but that is where knowing how to match your bow and arrows together comes into play..find your draw length then find what bow shoots what speed at that draw lengths..


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

5'9" with 28" draw


----------



## ranger774 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Ok*

6feet, 2 inches
28 inch draw


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

6'0" and a 29 3/4 draw. I am surprised to see guys my height or taller having quit a bit shorter of a dl. I must have ape arms.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

5'7", 28" Dl


----------



## bmassey6 (Aug 3, 2006)

6' tall and 28.5 DL


----------



## redrider86401 (Jul 26, 2006)

i look at it this way ; i shoot whatever feels comfortable to me at the time ! i have a longer draw then i said i do but when i check the string at the corner of my mouth it is really 34 1/2 " but for some reason 30.5 or even 31 feels much better so i shoot it - the speed facter doasn't or shouldn't be the reason why you shoot a bow - it should be hitting your mark at whatever speed you have at that time ! 

jim


----------



## HoundDog55 (Jan 13, 2007)

5' 8" shoot 26" draw.


----------



## glockman55 (Jul 13, 2006)

6' tall and 28.5 DL


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

5'9" 28.5"


----------



## martinc (Mar 7, 2006)

6ft 30"


----------



## Segundo (Nov 8, 2006)

6ft/28,5"


----------



## Diesel-Dog (Aug 18, 2005)

I am 6'4" and currently shoot a 30" with a 1/2 loop. Here is a picture, I would love to here opinion's if it looks to short or if it is right.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

a little over 6 ft and my draw is 30 inches with a half inch d loop puts me 30.5 perfect. I have arms like an ape.


----------



## B0hunt3r39 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Draw Length*

I'm 6-2 draw length 29 
Oldest son 6-11 34" draw


----------



## raypla (Sep 9, 2006)

5' 7.5" 26.5" DL:angry:


----------



## Lone Bow (Jan 2, 2007)

*So how did everyone determine their DL????*

Real curious that there is such diffrence in all of our difftent DL's compared to our body heights. Have heard of some real strange if not hilarious methods for determining DL's. Some will make you LYAO!!


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nito said:


> how tall are you-what DL do you shoot? the reason i ask is that there are so many 30+ inches bows out...
> 
> are there so many archers obsessed with speed that they shoot too long DL. just to gain FPS?


5'9 27" or 28"


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

*5'11"*

5'11" / 27.5 I like to twist my bow arm a little bit, feels much better that way and I never hit my arm with the string.


----------



## ArcheryProNM (Jun 21, 2006)

5' 10" 28.5" draw length


----------



## Archery Power (Feb 4, 2005)

6' 1" with a 77" wing span and a 31 " draw

77" -15" =62" 62" divided by 2 = 31" draw length


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

6'3", 29.5"draw release aid, 30" fingers


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

5'9" 28" with loop


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*draw*

I am 6' 2" and have my draw set at 29" using a d-loop. I used to draw 31" but find I have better control, especially in a tree stanbd w/ shorter draw length.


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

5' 11'' 28.5 draw 60lbs.


----------



## Hoytfinger (Jul 12, 2006)

6'1" and DL of 27.5"


----------



## Canuck-in-PA (Jan 14, 2007)

Just over 6' and draw of 28.5" using the wingspan and the fist to cheek measurements. Feels great when having to hold at the wall...


----------



## toadyy (Jun 17, 2006)

6'4", 29" Dl


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

6' 28" draw


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

5`11", 28" draw.
Nate


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

5'11"...28 on my AR34...28.25 on my ally


----------



## BowHuntin24_7 (Jan 22, 2007)

i am 6' and i shoot a 30" draw


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

6' 28" with 1/2" D loop


----------



## DJC (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm 6'2" tall and a DL of 30". Could go longer, but I cant my arm.


----------



## bowfool12 (Jun 19, 2006)

5' 11" and a 29in draw, if anything could be a little longer


----------



## Bowsmithy (Jan 22, 2007)

im a tad shy of 6'2 with a 29 1/2" draw.


----------



## Dukman (Jan 23, 2007)

*big*

6'4" tall, shoot a 29 1/2" with a release, actual finger pull is 30 1/2"


----------



## Tomarri (Dec 6, 2005)

thedarkarcher said:


> Height has little to do with your draw length. It has more to do with the width of your shoulders and lengths of your arms.


it is all relitive (for the most part)


----------



## Tomarri (Dec 6, 2005)

6'4" 30" draw


----------



## Bois-le-Duc (Jan 23, 2007)

6'4" 31"


----------



## highdeehoo (Apr 10, 2005)

*Wow*

I'm 5'10" and shoot 30".Looks like I am long by the rest of you:mg:


----------



## LONG_ARM (Feb 14, 2007)

*height vs. draw length*

I am 6'4" and shoot 32" draw with a 1/2" loop. It sounds like it should be long for me, but I must have broader shoulders than most do. I used to shoot 31" without a loop and was comfortable. Then my bow broke down, and I borrowed my buddy's ultratec (32" with 1/2" loop) to shoot spots with that week. Shot my best score ever that week. The longer draw length felt great, so I got my bow fixed and traded it in on a new ultratec w/32" spirals. That was 2 years ago, now 31" feels sooooooooo short---I'll never go back.


----------



## P.Thompson (Jan 16, 2007)

6'1"--30inch draw


----------



## Hitman065 (Feb 13, 2007)

6' 29" draw


----------



## SmokinDiesel (Jan 10, 2007)

5'8-5'9 ... 27.5


----------



## midevilarcher (Feb 13, 2007)

I am 5' 7" and my draw is 27 1/2" i am a short little fat dude


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm 6'6" w/ a 31" dl. I'm a inexperienced archer and always asking advice on form from so called experts, when I ask I want hand position anchor point suggestions but they always go to the dl answer one will say my dl is too long, one will say too short, feels good to me so i'm not changing that. I guess like the saying goes opinions are like ..... everyone has one.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

This is an Oldie but a Goodie


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

5'7"....27 3/4"+/-...depending on the bow.


----------



## archergal89 (Dec 17, 2006)

5'6'' and 26"


----------



## archv3 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a 73 inch wingspan and shot a 29 inch draw length. I think wingspan is better then how tall you are. I have a roommate that is 5'10'' and we measured him at a 29 inch draw length


----------



## Short-n-Stalky (Feb 13, 2007)

*5' 6'' Dl 26.5"*

I shot both the Switchback XT and the Equalizer and loved them both! I went with the equalizer becase it was faster than the XT. Before that I had a PSE Nova Extreme with a 26" lenght. It was one of the few bow choices I had at the time with such a short draw lenght. Times have changed!!


----------



## Segundo (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a tad over 6ft tall and have 74" wingspan and shoot 28,5" dl. It's fortune that the bow I ordered has adjustable DL.


----------



## coonhound (Jan 27, 2007)

5'-9" and I draw 28.5", really should take it down to 28", I have my NCS connected release shortened up as short as I can get it to help get that 1/2" I need.

****


----------



## Beehaw (Sep 7, 2006)

5' 13"" height
30" DL


----------



## Arrowsarc (Jul 11, 2004)

6'8" I shoot a 31.5" DL


----------



## SongDog76 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Dl*

5'11 & 28
Wingspan 71


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

6'4" and 29 3/4.


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

5'9" tall-27.5" draw


----------



## mefishking69 (Jan 30, 2007)

6 ' 6 " - 34 dl....mathews ld


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

5'9" 27" draw


----------



## woodrowadams (Aug 19, 2006)

5'11" 28" draw with D loop


----------



## mrfirebird73 (Aug 18, 2006)

5'11" 29" DL:flame: :boink: :jam:


----------



## Bois-le-Duc (Jan 23, 2007)

6'4" 31" draw @ 53# 300 FPS Speed comes without trying


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

5'9" w/ broad shoulders
hoyt vectrix xl = 28" draw
hoyt 38ultra = 29" draw
the 38ultra didn't come to my nose like i like...i like it to just touch the tip of my nose and the 29" does that...different string angles i guess between the two.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

bowfool12 said:


> 5' 11" and a 29in draw, if anything could be a little longer


i bet your girlfriend/wife says the same thing!!


----------



## arrowsplitter83 (Mar 4, 2007)

5' 10" 29.5"


----------



## Rexxer (Jul 30, 2005)

*Draw length*

5' 9-1/2"----28-1/2" I have shot 28' but not as well!


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

5'10" 29"


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

5'11-30" + 1/2" D-loop... i guess i have monkey arms


----------



## Tommy2103 (Dec 8, 2006)

5' 11" and 27"


----------



## bigcountry25 (Mar 1, 2005)

6'2 1/2 30 in draw


----------



## Spud4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I am 6'2 I have a 77 1/2 wing span and shoot 31 with 1" D-loop. It feels short though.


----------



## HIGHPINEHUNTER (Jan 31, 2007)

5'10" 72.5" wingspan 29" draw


----------



## skypilot (Dec 31, 2006)

5'6" 26"dl


----------



## Basilej (Dec 21, 2005)

*Me too!*



michihunter said:


> 6' 29" Dl


Me too!

Joe


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

6' 1/2" ......... 29"3/4 dl +d-loop


----------



## Big Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

6'4 30.5 inch draw


----------



## jimhuntsdeer (Aug 26, 2006)

5' 6" 27.5 Dl


----------



## Bentobox (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm 5'7" and anything shorter than 28.5 doesn't feel right. So I'm one of the exceptions...


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

6'6".......32" draw.


----------



## bigdog02 (Jul 11, 2006)

6'4"
31" draw length


----------



## Dave Cousins (Jun 28, 2002)

5'11'' and 31"

Go ahead

Let the bashing begin:tongue:


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic (Aug 16, 2005)

5' 5", 26" draw.


----------



## Ariedartin (Feb 17, 2007)

5'9" with (get this right) 29.5" draw

of course, that's with recurve. with compound it might figure a little differently.


----------



## Red Rocker (Jun 24, 2006)

5'7"---26.5


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

6'4''....I usually shoot 30'' to 30.5''.depending on the bow.:wink:


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Dave Cousins said:


> 5'11'' and 31"
> 
> Go ahead
> 
> Let the bashing begin:tongue:


No bashing, just a question. How do you keep your knuckles off the ground? I have long legs to keep mine clean. 

Seriously, is your nock behind your ear at full draw?


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

5'10" 28.5 inch dl


----------



## Stink Foot (Dec 10, 2006)

I am 6 foot 2 in's. And i draw 29 in's on my Vectrix.


----------



## jmiller2065 (Jan 25, 2007)

6' and 29" draw


----------



## WillR (Feb 11, 2007)

6'3" with a 30" draw


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Dave Cousins said:


> 5'11'' and 31"
> 
> Go ahead
> 
> Let the bashing begin:tongue:


What kind of form is it you have???????? 

Are you even qualified to post????????????? :wink: 

They call me hyrprymate because I don't drag my knuckles..... You must be lowerprymate...... :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dave Cousins said:


> 5'11'' and 31"
> 
> Go ahead
> 
> Let the bashing begin:tongue:


You have to post a pic of your form. 

It must be all jacked up.:wink:


----------



## Bluzman (Jun 19, 2006)

6"00"......29dl.


----------



## jono_619 (Mar 25, 2007)

5'5" and dl 25.5 - 26"


----------



## mlange (Dec 22, 2006)

I am 6' with a 28" draw


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

6'5 30.5


----------



## killerbren (Mar 28, 2007)

6'5" with a 31"dl


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

6'3" - 29.5


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

im about 5 9 and a i shoot 28 inch draw


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

6'1 29.5 with 1/2 d loop


----------



## harden13 (Oct 20, 2006)

6'4'' 30.5 dl-- for what its worth short legs and 39 inch sleeves on shirts--pick money off the floor without bending over!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

5'6" 26" draw


----------



## Bhunter32 (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm 6'1", and have a 29 inch draw.


----------



## Pigeon Phil (Mar 4, 2007)

5'04" with a 25.5 DL


----------



## glockman55 (Jul 13, 2006)

6.0, 73" wingspan, 28.5 dl, 1/2" D-Loop.


----------



## DeerHunt1 (Feb 10, 2007)

6' w/28.5 dl


----------



## bigjon (Sep 26, 2006)

6'6" - to make it work good I shoot a 30" draw with .75" loop with a long release(helps with long fingers!!).


----------



## floxy (Jan 9, 2007)

6' 2.5" and I shoot a 28" + d-loop. I like having some bend in my left arm...


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

6'3"--31" draw. 79" wingspan, 290lb.

Shot best ever 3d season with a 31.5" Pro40. It was a tad long for me though, I got a 31" Iron Mace now, fits awsome.

79/2.5=31.6
(79-15)/2=32.0

The loop doesn't change your draw, only your anchor point. How many of you who use the loop to get that extra lenght use a kisser or put the tip of your nose on the string when you are at full draw? I am curious to know if your nocking point remains directly below your eye or somewhere else. Of course that boils down to how you are comfortable shooting.


----------



## PDR (Jan 17, 2007)

I am 6'2" with a 29" DL 

my wife is 5'10" with a 29" DL


----------



## Dimondpusher (Sep 11, 2006)

6'4" 30"


----------



## cbump (Jan 22, 2007)

I am 5'6" and have 25 inch draw


----------



## boats and bows (Feb 24, 2007)

5-8 28.5 in draw, yes i know you think my draw is too long, but i have a 72.5in reach broad shoulders and long arms kind of like a gorilla!!!!!


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

6' I shoot 28" to 28.5" w/ a string loop 29" w/out depending on the bow


----------



## DeerCountry06 (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow i feel short! I'm 5' 4'' (yes a woman)...but the bow shoot now has a 
24" draw with a 1/2" loop. I just ordered a Hoyt UltraElite and the dealer i ordered it from measured my DL and my true DL is 25.5".


----------



## huntndoc (Aug 3, 2005)

6' 3" with 29" draw. Bow arm slightly bent works best for me.


----------



## HILLBILLY94 (Oct 10, 2005)

6'4 and my draw is 31- 31 1/4


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

5'11" - 29"


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

5'7" shoot 27" no loop for comp.

26.5" for hunting.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

6`1" 28.5 with loop 29" without a loop


----------



## UnlmtdResource (Mar 9, 2007)

6' 6'' and shoot a 32" draw. Bye the way.. first person to call me a knuckle dragger will... umm... uhhh.... well.... YAH Exactly.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

6'2" and 28"DL.......Was shooting 29" until I got this Vulcan when I dropped down to 28"......I'm shooting better now than ever.:mg:


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

6'-1" 28 1/2" DL

When can we start talking about true draw v. AMO?


----------



## scottherman1 (Jan 22, 2007)

thedarkarcher said:


> Height has little to do with your draw length. It has more to do with the width of your shoulders and lengths of your arms.


thats right i'm 6'2" and a 78" wingspan = 31.5 but with my d loop and release my draw length is only 29"


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm 5'9" and shoot 27.5" DL. 
The way I heard to measure was Wingspan/2 - 7 = DL.
My example: Wingspan 69/2 = 34.5 - 7 = 27.5
Has anybody else used this method?
I have also read to use wingspan/2.5.


----------



## ascmtn (Mar 29, 2006)

6'-1" and 29" draw


----------



## hoytshooter330 (Sep 10, 2006)

im 5' 8" shoot a 30in. draw


----------



## bowhunterIA (Feb 21, 2007)

5'9"-5'10", 27.5 draw


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

I am 6'5" and shoot 30.5" draw


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

6'4 31" draw but shoot 30 with .75 " loop


----------



## remolino (Apr 3, 2007)

I am 6 feet 3. Bow was set to 29" draw, Fixed length cams, draw was a little short but used release with long string then changed to long string D loop.

Found bow set up wrong, shooting string too short, replaced string with correct length and draw increased to 30". Have reduced D loop to help compensate but draw probably now just a touch long.

So probably really 6' 3" with 29 1/2" draw.


----------



## DBL LUNG (Oct 3, 2005)

6' tall, 29" draw w/d-loop


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

5' 8" 27 inch draw


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

5'10 & 28.5 draw length


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

5'7" with a 27" DL.


----------



## billyxt (Feb 2, 2006)

6'1", 30" draw


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

6'1" or 6'2" 30 or 30.5


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

6'3" / 29", can shoot 30 but 29 is more comfortable


----------



## Browninggold8 (Feb 27, 2007)

6'0 ft. and shoot a 29" draw with d-loop


----------



## andrewhove (Mar 7, 2007)

5'10'' short arms 
shoot 27


----------



## ascmtn (Mar 29, 2006)

6-1 and 29" draw with a d-loop


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

A very tall 5' 11" & 28.5" of man! Draw length that is


----------



## ScottyD (Jul 16, 2007)

6 flat shooting 30in, plus D loop. And no, i cant get it over my ear...


----------



## asquires2 (Feb 12, 2006)

6'2" shooting a 29" but more accurate w/a 28.5"


----------



## Bow_Rep (Sep 14, 2006)

5' 9-1/2" ( 5 feet with 9-1/2 inches) 

Draw is 26.75-27.00"


----------



## Findeep (Feb 27, 2007)

5' 10" with a 30" dl


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

5'8" - 28 w/ a caliper 29 w/ a back tension.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Ohh... why not. Itchy did it after all. :wink:
6'7" 31.5" draw


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

5'10" tall, could shoot 31", but 28" is just right.....with or without a loop!!!:tongue:


----------



## KawVlyCat (Mar 2, 2005)

~6'5" @32.5" draw


----------



## KFH (Oct 6, 2007)

My as well jump in here first...

Was looking at new bows and got real discouraged real fast.

6'3" -- 32" draw. I can't find long sleeve shirts either...


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

5'4" shooting 27.5

arm span: 66.25

different species


----------



## Xav (May 26, 2007)

6'1" shooting 29" draw length


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

What the heck is the reason for posting this anyway? Every bow is different as far as what draw length you'd be shooting,, Especially with my Envy,,, The way we figure out Draw length is by measuring your wingspan ,,, Take your wingspan and divide that by 2.5 and you get a close reading of what your draw length will be depending on what bow of course your shooting,,,,,I actually shoot a 1/2"-1" shorter then with most bows,,, Im 5'9" and shoot a 27" draw on this Envy,,, add the Dloop and you get around 27.5".. Most other bows Id shoot 28" SO I dont get what the point is of all this posting,,, Unlless someone is 5"7" shooting 30" draw, but then again,, There are some knuckle draggers in here,, lol


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

6' 5" with 32DL


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Ruhan said:


> 6' 5" with 32DL


That's masiive. 5' 10.5" 29" DL.


----------



## jncoleman1 (Jun 2, 2006)

6'6", 31.5" w/ a loop


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

6' tall, 72.375 wingspan shooting 29" draw.


----------



## jrboy808 (Sep 20, 2007)

6'1'' 30'' draw with loop.


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

5'10"
27" draw
69" wingspan


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I know someone who is 4'9" tall and shoots a DL of 31"! She anchors behind her ear somewhere out in space...but claims that she shoots just fine that way.

field14


----------



## Guidry (Apr 13, 2007)

*How tall are you -what DL do you shoot*

6 foot 29 inch dl


----------



## johnboy1 (Dec 12, 2005)

height doesn't matter wing span matters,
by the way 6-2 with 30 inch draw:


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

HIGHPINEHUNTER said:


> 5'10" 72.5" wingspan 29" draw


I just measured again without stretching my wingspan is 72.5 and im 6'1" i shoot a loop and now 29"


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

5'11"- 29" Draw

71" tall, but my wingspan is 75"


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

6'3" 29"


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

5'8'', 28 1/2 draw


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

6'2" w/ a 30"DL


----------



## Mathews Z7 (Dec 18, 2009)

6'0' shooting a 29 inch DL


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm 6' and shot 28.5 for years. Then I was setting up a QAD for a friend on his 29 and it felt so nice! I changed to 29 and love it


----------



## vnvgunner (Nov 7, 2009)

6' 3"
30" draw


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*H-dl*

5' 9" with 27 1/2" DL


----------



## bobreeks (Dec 29, 2009)

5'9" and 27.5" dl


----------



## tixslam (Dec 7, 2008)

6'1" shooting 29"


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

5' 10"
77" Wingspan

30" DL with D-loop


----------



## bassfan (Feb 10, 2008)

5'7"....27" draw


----------



## M-Tecs (Nov 10, 2007)

6' 3 1/2" with wide shoulders and long arms. Wing span suggests 32" DL but I am more comfortable at 31" DL .


----------



## ARCHERCHRIS3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Im 6" 3" and I shoot 29" to 29 1/2"


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*Dl*

I'm 5' 8" and I shoot a 27.5" - 28" DL.


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

5'10'' 28.5


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

thedarkarcher said:


> Height has little to do with your draw length. It has more to do with the width of your shoulders and lengths of your arms.


It took a while for someone to point this out, but finally someone did. I'm 5' 10" but I have long arms, so I shoot a 30" draw. I have tried shorter drawlengths but did not like it.


----------



## TheToe (Jan 12, 2010)

5'10" - 28.5


----------



## brandonxc (Jan 21, 2010)

5' 10" 28 inch draw with d loop


----------



## citrus (Feb 26, 2008)

6'0 29.5 in.


----------



## DaFox (Jan 7, 2005)

6ft 2 29in draw


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

6' 6"s with a 32" draw


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Only 5'9" with 72":mg: wingspan I shoot 28 1/2" :darkbeer:


----------



## Dano229 (Dec 6, 2009)

5'10" 28.5 dl


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

6'-1" 30" dl


----------



## Yukon Mike (Dec 12, 2009)

6' 5" 32inch draw


----------



## BlackDogBrewing (Oct 3, 2009)

6'1" 28 3/4 draw


----------



## Flatire (Mar 15, 2009)

6ft with a 29.5 draw


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

5'10". with a 28.5 inch draw. wish i had the height and long arms some of you guys have.


----------



## Nighthawk75 (Feb 6, 2010)

6ft and have a 29 inch drawlength


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

5'2'' 31dl i'm bigger than i look.


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

6foot 3 in and shoot a 29.5


----------



## RDBuck (Dec 30, 2009)

6'5" tall and 31" DL


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

5'7'' and a 26 in. DL


----------



## jb24333 (Jan 3, 2010)

*27.5 dl*

5' 11" at a 27.5 DL i have a 1/2" loop i guess id be a 28" DL


----------



## Deertracker11 (Jun 6, 2008)

6'1" and 29 1/4"


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

6'1", 31"


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

5''7 28dl


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

5'9" - 29"

:izza:


----------



## grandteton (Jan 14, 2010)

6'5", 79" span, 32" DL


----------



## gunsnarrows (Jan 8, 2010)

im 6 tf 3in ...30.5 DL


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

6'3" 29.5draw


----------



## straitandflat (Mar 18, 2005)

6'1 30.5"


----------



## gdzfast12 (Nov 18, 2008)

6'2 @ 28.5" I have broad shoulders and a 74" arm span. I shoot 28.5" WAY better than I ever did a 29" and I shoot circles around all the guys about my height that shoot 29.5-31" that refuse to admit they're DL is way to long.


IF YOU DONT HAVE A 76" OR BETTER ARM SPAN YOU ARE WASTING YOUR TIME, DEVELOPING BAD HABITS!!! I THINK IT TAKES A BIGGER MAN TO SHOOT A SHORTER COMFORTABLE DRAW LENGTH THAN IT DOES A 30" DRAW.


----------



## haus (Dec 22, 2009)

6'7"
32" DL

Imho ATA is also crucial. For example at 35" ATA I have to have 32" DL, even then its not great. AT 38"+ ATA I can handle a 3.5" DL. At 41" ATA 31" DL isn't so bad, lil tight but doable. 

Tis due to anchor point which is impacted because of the aggressive string angle on a shorter ATA bow.


----------



## mtjk (Dec 11, 2009)

6 ft on the dot.... I used to shoot 29 but found I am way better with a 28" Dl so that is where I shoot now.


----------



## martin_shooter (Jul 6, 2003)

well im 6'2 i shoot 31 with my trigger release and 32 with my carter release... I am a bit of a knuckledragger though. My legs arent as long as they are supposed to be due to me losing my growth plates when I was 10!


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

5' 11" ... 29" dl
interesting thread, good idea


----------



## schnefeld (Nov 11, 2009)

6'2" shooting 29" draw


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

5' 9" tall and have a 27.5" D/L


----------



## bowhuntusa (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm 6'-1" and shoot 30" draw length.I used to shoot a bit longer but have shortened it up over the years.

P.S. also dropped draw weight over the years too!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

5' 11" 

28" dl


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

6'4" @ 31" d/l


----------



## dragonfreak9 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am only 5'7" and with a d-loop, shoot a 27" dl, anchoring the caliper on my release on the corner of my mouth, my brother who is 5'9" shoots 26" dl with a d-loop, anchorin in the same place.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

5'6 - 26.5


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

5'8'' tall with 75'' wingspan shooting a 30.5'' draw length with a slight bend in my bow arm. I was 6' tall 27years ago before I broke my back but have lost 4inches in height since then.


----------



## Budman3232 (Nov 26, 2009)

5.4 with a 25" DL


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

5'10" with a 28 3/4" draw.


----------



## TGunz07 (Jan 20, 2009)

5'11'' 27.5 DL. Guess I got short arms. lol.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

5'10" and shoot 28" dl.


SCFox


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

*DL vs height*

I'm 6'0" tall and for almost 40 years shot 30" DL. Thanks to Bernie Pellerite's book "Archery for Idiots" and the kind folks here on AT, I've dropped to 29" and feel _*much*_ better!


----------



## deanmichael (Jan 16, 2006)

5' 10" 27" draw PSE X bows 28" draw Hoyts - to me draw lenghts can vary from brand to brand - in some bows


----------



## OhioHunter2010 (Feb 8, 2010)

4"8 23 DL (Youth Hunter)


----------



## PondCreekArcher (Nov 17, 2008)

6' w/29" draw


----------



## LAbowfisher (Jan 20, 2010)

6' 1" tall, 78 1/8" span, 225 lbs., 31" dl. Stretching an '06 ally at 30" dl with over 1" D-loop and wrist strap release, 70# dw, 365 gr @ 316 fps before I removed string silencers. Looking at new bows - D340 or SA Infinity (if I ever get one in my area to try).


----------



## COElkFreak (Nov 16, 2005)

5'10" - 28.5"


----------



## Wooldridge xp (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm 6'5" tall and have a true 31" draw length. I shoot a Mathews Drenalin LD and love it.:smile:


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

6'3", 29.7" dl.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm 6'2 and my dl is 29-29.5".


----------



## ericjames (Mar 4, 2009)

6'2" with a 30"


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

6'-3 1/2" tall 30"dl


----------



## 5younguns (Mar 18, 2008)

5'4" - 25.5


----------



## papahoyt (Aug 10, 2009)

6ft 3in 30in draw


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

*Dl*

Height 5 '11& 3/4......DL 27 1/4


----------



## oreca (Feb 11, 2010)

5'4 - 25dl


----------



## KactusJak (Dec 1, 2008)

6' and 29" DL


----------



## Riversedge9712 (Apr 28, 2008)

6'5 @ 31"


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

5'11". 28.5.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*I am*

5'8 and shoot a 29 inches.


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

6'4" - 30.5" Draw


----------



## ronadair (Nov 7, 2009)

*6' - 28.5"*

Looks like a popular combo...


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

6' 3.5" 30.5" draw


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

5'10" 29 dl


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

6' 1/2" and 28.5" draw


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

5' 10"....... 29"


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

6' 29"


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

5'10" 28" draw


----------



## Caligater (Jun 25, 2008)

6' 1.75" tall - 29" on current bow.


----------



## skulley (Feb 10, 2010)

5'10" 29"


----------



## reubin williams (Feb 22, 2009)

6'4" 31" draw with string loop


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

6' 1" and have a 29" draw


----------



## Rev. Juan (Feb 22, 2006)

6'2'' & 29.5''


----------



## KTMRacer (Dec 21, 2006)

Im only 5'8" and shoot a 29". I have long arms and am wide shouldered. I measured out at 30" without a loop. My Reezen at 29" (which is pretty much known to be long) fits me just right. I shoot a Prestige at 29" for 3D and use a longer loop, mostly because of the release I shoot and my anchor point.


----------



## 5dot (Apr 12, 2006)

6 foot 6 inches 32 inch draw


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

oh ya my gf... 5'3" 25" draw


----------



## raym (Mar 20, 2009)

im 6'1 with a 30 " dl and it seems to me everyone 3 to 4 in shorter than me thinks there 6 ft. I think the better measurement would be wingspan and drawlength. My wing span is 77 in


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*5' 11 3/4"*

I am 5' 11 3/4 '' and shoot a 29" draw


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

5'10" 28" draw at ATA standards.


----------



## robrob01 (Jul 5, 2009)

6' 4" i only shoot 29"


----------



## tacogrande (Dec 20, 2009)

6' 4" 30 with a loop


----------



## wvdeerhntr (Dec 21, 2008)

5'11" 27.5


----------



## jb24333 (Jan 3, 2010)

*average seems to be 29-30*

it seems that there are an average of 30" dl on here. i always thought that the average is around 28. on here its average seems from 29-30

im 5 11" and shoot a 27.5 i also add a d-loop on it about 1/2" long.


----------



## chajar53 (Jun 6, 2007)

6' 29in draw


----------



## Schlym (May 16, 2008)

6'6 31 inch draw


----------



## nikki6gun (Sep 7, 2007)

6' 4" 29.5


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

5'6" shoot 25.5


----------



## brad k (Jan 8, 2009)

*wing span*

short ones long ones we all have . arms , shoulders, chests sizes you cant go by height. women find this out alot too.


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

im 5'11" but contrary to meany of the guys on here my draw length is only 27"
:set1_thinking:


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

5'11" and 28" draw


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

twigzz88 said:


> im 5'11" but contrary to meany of the guys on here my draw length is only 27"
> :set1_thinking:


I got you beat. 5'11" 26.5" draw


----------



## shouldbehunting (Feb 1, 2010)

6' draw:28"


----------



## McHuntin420 (Feb 14, 2010)

6' 29"


----------



## womack7.0 (May 13, 2009)

6'6'' 31 inch draw


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

6'4" with a 30" draw


----------



## vermin8r (Oct 25, 2009)

*draw length*

i am 6-1 with a 30.5 draw length.
im not a speed freak this is truly my correct draw length.
remember everyone is different body wise. i have very long arms


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

5'11" 28" draw


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*draw*

I stand *6foot* (on a good day) I set all of my bows to shoot 27 3/4"


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

6ft tall. 30 in 1/2 d loop. I measure out perfect 31 but feel comfortable where I am at. I am extremey long armed and broad in the shoulders. Kinda gorilla like.


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm 5' 11-1/2" and shoot 28-1/2" Draw Length, Pro Snop measured 29" but 28-1/2" fells better/shoots better.


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

5'9" 28"draw


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

5' 7.75" been shooting a 29" draw for the last couple of years but just ordered some 28" for my bow.


----------



## labman80 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am 6'9", 240# and need a 33" draw. I can't find one in a modern hi-speed hunting bow. Anybody got any suggestions? Hoyt made one called a Seven37, but discontinued it.


----------



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

5'11" tall, 27.5" DL


----------



## Rock (Dec 5, 2003)

6' 1" with 29" draw.


----------



## balls8302 (Aug 9, 2009)

6'2" 30 1/2"-31" dl


----------



## mattsdad (Sep 24, 2006)

6'5", 80.5" wingspan, 32" draw or 31" with a 1/2" loop.


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

6'2"... 29"


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

6'3". 77" wingspan

shooting a 30.5" measured draw length with a half inch loop and am still a bit cramped. Going up to about 30.75 or so on my next rig.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

*Dl*

I am 6'4" i shoot an Elite xxl 36" ata i shoot 30" victory's measure in the nock valley.


----------



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

6' 29.5" with a slightly bent elbow.


----------



## Lefty18 (Nov 16, 2009)

6'4"
30" dl


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

6 foor 3, 78" arm span, 31" DL with a D lopp, 31.5". 
Shooting 30" DL


----------



## FTBLFAN (Mar 3, 2010)

6' with 31" draw


----------



## dabishop_57 (Jun 22, 2007)

Supershark said:


> 6'2"-6'3" and the draw is 29.5"


Same here


----------



## DXTBIKER (Feb 15, 2009)

5'9" 27.5 draw...........................:darkbeer:


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm 5' 6" and I shoot a 26in draw on a Athens Accomplice 34.


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

6'6 32 draw


----------



## KY Slayer (Jan 23, 2010)

6'5" and have a 30" draw.


----------



## NorthO7 (May 3, 2009)

mn5503 said:


> I am 8 feet tall and shoot with a 28" draw.


do ya draw from your elbow!? :wink:


----------



## Jordanlo (Mar 11, 2010)

*Dl*

I am 6'1 with a wingspan of 69 1/2 and shoot a 27 1/2 draw. A lot of people would be amazed that they are not the 30-31 in draw that they think they are. take your wingspan minus 15 and divide by two and that is your draw length. You will be amazed on how much better you shoot, and if your string hits your arm you DL is to long.


----------



## bowhunter1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

6ft i shoot a 30'' or a 29.5


----------



## greensummits (Dec 16, 2008)

I am 5' 5" with a 26.5" dl


----------



## LPPLAYER59 (Jan 12, 2009)

6' 29"

definitley heavier than my license! :darkbeer: <<<Too much!


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

I must have gorilla arms, 5'6" and 28 inch draw. 27.5 feels to short and I can't anchor correct, 28.5 is just too long.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

6'4" with a 30" draw


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

I am 6'6'' and I shoot 30-30.5".


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

5'8" shoot a 26.5" draw length


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

5'10"---28.5


----------



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

6'-61/2''[email protected] 31.50 dl.


----------



## kanga (Dec 8, 2009)

5' 10" with 29" DL. I do have long arms tho. I guess we're all built different, that's why archery is a very personalised thing. It's all about what feels best and what works best for you.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

6 foot 28 in draw


----------



## bigrbart (Oct 14, 2009)

6'3" and my perfect DL is 29". :wink:


----------



## bmyers2 (Feb 8, 2010)

5' 10" shoot a 29.5" DL

I know people will probably say that seems to long for me but apparently I'm part monkey because I have a 74" wingspan and 29.5 fits me perfectly and I am one mean tack driver.


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

5'11" 27.5" draw (with a loop)


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

6'2" and 30"/70


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

5'11".... 29"-29 1/2" dl


----------



## swamp1911 (Feb 20, 2010)

6'4 with 31" draw


----------



## ItecKid (Jan 29, 2010)

As one of my fellow archery club members said to me, 'gorilla-ness must run in your family'. I am 5' 9" with a 29.5 inch draw length; my father is 5' 8" with a 30 inch draw length.


----------



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

swamp1911 said:


> 6'4 with 31" draw


how do you like your Sniper,? I have 2010 im just getting into...


----------



## duckman1958 (Dec 7, 2007)

6'2" - 29 1/4" dl


----------



## MBH (Feb 8, 2008)

5'-10" with a 74 1/4" wingspan shoot a 30 1/4" AMO draw.
I kind of laugh when I'm in a sport shop and they try to size a newbie based on his height.


----------



## Eat More Meat. (Feb 25, 2010)

*Height and DL*

6'9"

31" dl


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

5'10 29.5 long arms real short legs


----------



## sgspencer (Oct 19, 2009)

6'1" with a 29" draw


----------



## Rick Chace (May 16, 2003)

*Tall*

Im 6.7 and 31.5 with a .5" D loop


----------



## Thorgisl (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm 6-1 and 29", my buddy is 6-10 and shoots a 34 inch draw. Ya :mg:


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

6'1" - 30" draw


----------



## upland (Mar 15, 2010)

6'3" 29" draw


----------



## Skyblues (Aug 30, 2009)

6' 2" and shoot 29.25 exactly.


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

5'-8" 29"DL
I know what you're thinking... and yes my knuckles do drag on the ground.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Devin_BowTech said:


> im 5' 11'' i shoot 28 inch


yep...

5' 11' here and shoot a 28 inch draw also, although I could probably shoot a 28.5 just as good


----------



## Ackie (Feb 19, 2010)

5'-10" 29" draw:thumb:


----------



## NCSU archery (Oct 3, 2006)

5'10", 28in dl


----------



## bonie (Feb 22, 2008)

*draw length*

6'1" with long arms I have to by long shirts even Shot 31" high wrist 34 years now shoot low wrist at 30.5 side plates and 30" with full wrap grip. we all are alittle different.


----------



## nhuber7 (Mar 21, 2008)

6' 1".5 75.5 finger tip to finger tip 30dl. Im pretty sure could be wrong but a loop doesnt change dl it just changes were your hand anchers on the face.


----------



## lojacker (Feb 27, 2008)

6'2'' 30 inch draw


----------



## Natedogg (Jan 4, 2010)

I am 6'5'' and I have a 32 inch draw length with a half inch string loop..


----------



## Dano229 (Dec 6, 2009)

5' 10" - 28" draw


----------



## Silverbowarcher (Jan 3, 2010)

6' 2" Shot 30" for years. now shooting 29.5


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Depends on the bow manufacture*

6'2 75in tip-tip

Shoot PSE @ 30in DL
Shoot Bowtech @ 29inDL

Same release, same anchor points. Of course the bowtech is the 1st right handed bow I ever shot/owned. SO MAYBE I have a 30in DL Left handed and 29in DL right handed. May just measure my arms separately to see if there is a difference.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## swamp1911 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Sniper*



PLINKING.40 said:


> how do you like your Sniper,? I have 2010 im just getting into...


I love it! Killed 3 deer with it!:thumbs_up


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

6'7" 31 inch draw, 1/2" loop 31.5 i guess.


----------



## krachall (Feb 14, 2010)

aussiesamurai said:


> guess im the shortest here  5'7 dl 26'


Not quite.

5'6" and a 26" draw. Some say my DL is right on and some say it's a bit short so I'm still experimenting.


----------



## bigbehr (Aug 17, 2009)

6'1'' 28''


----------



## McHuntin420 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am 6' and shoot a 29" draw:jam:


----------



## drift141 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Dl*

5'8'' 27.5


----------



## DrSveegy (Feb 15, 2009)

*From 2006?*

It's the thread that wouldn't die!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

5'9 29 in.


----------



## new2276 (Nov 20, 2008)

6'0" 28.75"


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

5'7" @ 28"DL. Should really be 26.5-17", but that was before an Omen that DL came out.. LOL! Shoots super well though


----------



## wy budro (Sep 12, 2008)

6'2" 29"


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

6-0, 29 1/2


----------



## garret64 (Feb 9, 2009)

6' 0" with a 30" DL, but I have a 78" wingspan...


----------



## gold3499 (Mar 28, 2009)

6 foot 3 inches. I shoot a 29" draw.


----------



## bigrbart (Oct 14, 2009)

6'3" 29" DL on my Reezen and Switchback


----------



## Elkvalleyhunter (Oct 26, 2009)

Interesting how much people vary in height and arm span in relation to their DL. I'm 5'11" with a 76 1/2" arm span. I shoot a 29 1/2" draw length.

Arm span will only give you a rough estimate of DL. Measuring finger tip to finger tip also includes a measurement of your back or chest.... Some people will have a different draw length on their right side than their left side!


----------



## hunterwi (Apr 28, 2010)

i'm 6'-5" and have a 32" draw. but i have a 82" wing span :mg: hard to find bows. that measured from the pocket of the thumbs holding the tape measure myself


----------



## jLEE28 (Mar 16, 2010)

5' 4" and i shoot a 26" DL. 

yea, i'm a small guy! LOL!


----------



## easy76 (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm 6' 7". My draw length is 31.5" with a 1/2" loop.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

6'4", 30" draw. I measure a 32" draw by my wingspan but am much more comfortable at 30".


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

5' 7" 

26.5 to 27" dl with release and d-loop depending on make of bow

27.5" to 28" dl off fingers depending on bow


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

I am 6' 1" and my DL is 29".


----------



## NuttyNative (Feb 12, 2010)

6'4" and shoot a 30" draw


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

6'0, 29.5" 74" wing span.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

6'3" 28.5 to 29


----------



## damo-eire (Nov 5, 2009)

6ft 30" Draw...


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

8 ft 5 27.5 draw


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

6'....... 29" draw and I have exceptionally long arms (gorilla)


----------



## AZLongbow (Apr 10, 2010)

6'4" 
29" with D loop on compound
30" on Recurve or Longbow


----------



## The Deer Slayer (Dec 19, 2009)

6'3" 29" draw


----------



## rexysa (Jan 8, 2010)

6 foot 28" draw


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

6ft , 29" dl


----------



## neil pink (Apr 26, 2010)

6 ft 28.5 dl


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

6'1" shoot 29" draw


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

5' 9 1/2'', compound 28 1/2'', recurve a little shorter 'cos I 'hunch' when shooting.

Kev


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

5'11",,, 28" - 28.5"


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

5' 6"

From nock to back of grip approximately 25.25"

AMO true- 27"
All others- 26"


----------



## BOWS&BIKES (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm 6'2" w/31"DL


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*tall*

6' 4" 30 in


----------



## jrod77 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm 5'11 and 27.5 in draw PSE axe 6, mathews drenalin.


----------



## Zhunter1 (Oct 10, 2007)

6'3" 29.75 dl


----------



## Muliefever (Jun 2, 2009)

I am 6' and my draw length is 29.5"


----------



## tt350z (Apr 6, 2010)

5' 6''
68'' arm span

27.5'' DL according to the DL adjustment mark ont he AXE 6

Using a Tru ball Pro Dimond and D-loop


----------



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

5'11"
69.9" wing span which calculates to a 27.8" DL
Currently I am shooting a 26.6 DL, because its more comfortable for me

Maybe I should take some pics, and post a "hows my form thread"


----------



## rcd567 (Apr 14, 2004)

5'11" with a 28.5" draw...D loop.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

5'6 and draw a 26.5" or a 27" depnding on the bow.


----------



## NMC (May 21, 2006)

5'11" With a 75" arm span and a 29" dl.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

5'11", 28.5" dl.


----------



## crow_sniper (Aug 14, 2004)

6' tall 29" draw


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

5'11" with a 28" draw


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

5'11" module is set in the 28.5" setting and I have a 1/2" loop.


----------



## syndique (May 31, 2008)

6' 2" 29 inch draw


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

6" 28.5 inch draw


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

6'3" 31" dl


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm 6'1" and shoot at 28 1/2" draw length.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

5' 5"
66" wingspan
26" draw

D-loop is as short as I can get it.


----------



## WyoReedy (Mar 2, 2008)

5'6'' and 26.5 regular, 27 with loop.


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

6-2, 29.5


----------



## styk (Apr 7, 2010)

5' 8", 28 dl


----------



## lefthander (Oct 22, 2009)

6'1" 30" draw


----------



## skipster (Oct 10, 2007)

6'2" tall and I am a 30" draw


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

6ft 3ln

29" draw


----------



## BasinArchery (Apr 29, 2010)

6' 4" I shoot 30" draw


----------



## geckobros (Jan 15, 2010)

I am a tad shy of 6 foot 1. I shoot a 30 inch draw.


----------



## MrKeith (Mar 23, 2010)

5'8" 28" dl.


----------



## Viking Z7 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Limb Shredder*



Nito said:


> how tall are you-what DL do you shoot? the reason i ask is that there are so many 30+ inches bows out...
> 
> are there so many archers obsessed with speed that they shoot too long DL. just to gain FPS?


I'm 6'1"- 6'2" I have a long reach I went through 3 bows 2 recurves and a compound I don't know what happened to the recurves they both said 45 pounds at 28" you would expect them to go a little further??? But the other was my Drake Flightmaster put it in the shop and it came back with a shorter string I did not know, when I pulled it back it then went crack. I shoot three fingers no gloves. I just got a Bear Super brown bear couple a months ago 31" and 60 pounds and I can feel those limbs flexing after the cams kick out. My DL is just about 32".


----------



## Viking Z7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Viking Z7 said:


> I'm 6'1"- 6'2" I have a long reach I went through 3 bows 2 recurves and a compound I don't know what happened to the recurves they both said 45 pounds at 28" you would expect them to go a little further??? But the other was my Drake Flightmaster put it in the shop and it came back with a shorter string I did not know, when I pulled it back it then went crack. I shoot three fingers no gloves. I just got a Bear Super brown bear couple a months ago 31" and 60 pounds and I can feel those limbs flexing after the cams kick out. My DL is just about 32". I forgot to mention that my wingspan is 75". Yes I did climb a lot of trees when I was a kid and swang from a rope till my hands were calloused and could hold my own with shaking hands with a gorilla.


 Still hangin from the trees.


----------



## BowEnthusiast (Feb 20, 2010)

6'4" - DL 31.5" ideally but have become accustomed to shooting 29.5 - 30" DL.


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

5 ft 8" 28.5 inch draw.


----------



## ronc141 (Nov 15, 2006)

5' 8" 29 Dl


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

5'8" and shoot 29" draw


----------



## Oregon Archer (Dec 25, 2005)

5'9" 29 inch dl.


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

6' 4" - Draw Length 30"


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

5'11" tall & 28.5" D.L + loop


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

Im around 6' 4'' and have a wingspan of 75" and shoot a 29.5" draw


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

5' 9" draw is 27"


----------



## dodgehemi0 (May 1, 2009)

I am 5'6 shooting 27in draw when I do the measurement thing it says 26in but that feels way to short 27 feels nice and right for me..


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

6'1"
29dl


----------



## BHATV (Mar 24, 2010)

6'5" 31 1/2" draw
I shoot the New Breed Genetix.Kyle had cams made just for my bow.


----------



## BowHonk (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm 5'7 and 13/64ths, 261/2" draw length.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

5'7'' 26'' draw:sad:


----------



## garyltbh (Mar 14, 2010)

5ft 4in and i shoot a 27in draw my nephew is 5ft 7in and shoots a 27in draw and my son is 5ft 9 and shoots a 27,5 in draw


----------



## shootthebunnies (Apr 23, 2010)

5'9" 27" Draw


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

5'10", 26.5" or 27" D.L.......Depends on the bow for which one.


----------



## dhend25 (Dec 30, 2009)

5'6" 25" dl


----------



## Arrowing (Apr 30, 2010)

5'8" 28" dl


----------



## El Chupacabra (Mar 18, 2010)

6'0" 28" dl


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

6ft and shoot 29.5 or 30 inch draw length


----------



## Leprechan (Apr 22, 2010)

6'4" 29" draw plus a loop.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

There must be something wrong with me. I must have gorilla arms. I am only *5' 6"* and I shoot a *28"* draw!

I am VERY comfortable at this DL and I shoot better than ever. I am still growing though, and mabey my arms just grew faster than the rest of my body. I cannot complain with the accuracy I have with a 28" DL. I used to shoot a DL that was WAYYYYY too short (25"), but that did not work out so well......... infact, it gave me really bad shoulder pains for a while. 

I hope this info somehow benefits someone who is actually shooting a DL that is too short for them. I think a DL that is too short can be just as harmful as one that is too long.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*I don't have long arms*

but I'm 5'7" and shoot a 29"draw. That's measured from the bottom of the nock to the pivot point of the grip, plus 1.75 inches.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Height and draw length!!!*

6'4 31in. when i was younger it was 32in.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Shawnee Archer (Mar 18, 2003)

Definetly Too Long


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Im 5'10 1/2" with a 28" DL. Had to add the half inch to feel better.:wink:


----------



## furthark (Sep 14, 2010)

6'5" 31"dl


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

5'8 27"dl


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

5'9, 28 draw


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

6' 5" 29 7/8 hunting 30 3/8 3d, 30 spots


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

5'7.5" with a 27.5" DL


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

6'4" - 32"


----------



## tbirds00 (Feb 13, 2010)

6'0" 29 plus loop


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hoosier bowman said:


> There must be something wrong with me. I must have gorilla arms. I am only *5' 6"* and I shoot a *28"* draw!
> 
> I am VERY comfortable at this DL and I shoot better than ever. I am still growing though, and mabey my arms just grew faster than the rest of my body. I cannot complain with the accuracy I have with a 28" DL. I used to shoot a DL that was WAYYYYY too short (25"), but that did not work out so well......... infact, it gave me really bad shoulder pains for a while.
> 
> I hope this info somehow benefits someone who is actually shooting a DL that is too short for them. I think a DL that is too short can be just as harmful as one that is too long.


I am also 5'6"-5"7 and shoot 28". I was measured at 29" but I like 28 better. Any shorter I feel cramped and have a hard time relaxing during the shot. I don't have really long arms but kind of wide shoulders. I think with the wide variety of releases out there ones bow draw length can be changed either shorter or longer than what they measure. Also just because a manufacturer says there mod makes the bow a certain draw does not mean it is true. A lot of bows measure more and sometimes significantly more than advertised. I just shoot what is comfortable and most accurate for myself. Every person is built differently therefore height isn't really relevant for draw length. My younger sister is 4" taller than me has a 3" wider span than me finger tip to finger tip yet I shoot a 2" longer draw than she does.


----------



## littlefletch (May 4, 2010)

6'2" with a 31" DL


----------



## IM1ACEHOLE (Aug 4, 2010)

6'2"= 30" draw length


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

5' 11" 28.5


----------



## Arrowhead_4 (Aug 26, 2009)

5'9" and Shoot 28" draw


----------



## Rockhopper (Dec 6, 2006)

6'3" 28" plus loop. at least i think it is 28". been so long now i forget. haha. tribute with #3 mods. would have to go back and check the chart.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

5'7" and 26". DANG my little alligator arms!:embarres:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

5' 9" tall and I shoot a true AMO DL of 29. 25". I must have ape arms because I'm still not stretched all the way out.


----------



## archer0077 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm @6'2" just ordered a 30.5" but came shoot 31" comfortable


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

5'9" and 26.5"


----------



## BWHNTR4LF (Jan 16, 2006)

6'4"--31" draw


----------



## 190+ (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm 6'4" with a 30" draw. Works well for me.:shade:


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

6'3" and shoot 30.5 amo draw. could shoot 31 comfortably as well.


----------



## Evan28 (Nov 17, 2008)

5'10" with a 28.5" draw


----------



## ninje whompin (Sep 13, 2010)

6'2 -----30" draw


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

I would like to send in a pic of my form for every one to rip on. Im bairly 5'8'' and 28.75 draw. There is so many other numbers to put into the equation like how you anchor, type of release, D loop or not, striaght bow arm. I tryed to shorten my draw a few times, years ago with no luck, it hurt my acuracy. I have been shooting along time and am pretty good at it. The most important thing that will truly determine your draw is what feels and works the best for You. I will admitt mine is probably too long for most every one but ME.


----------



## Maineiac (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm 5'10" and shoot 28" with a string loop


----------

